# Fendi CHAT Thread



## Addy

Please use this thread to chat


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello hi addy no body to chat here? &#128542;


----------



## BagStalker44

New to the site, can't even figure out how to post!  ??  Really sorry if this winds up in the wrong spot. 

Am doing research on a super gorge Fendi Spy I just bought. Seller seemed to have a good story and the bag has many of the hallmarks of authenticity:
- tortoise-embossed tortuga handles
- "bubbly" nappa leather
- 2-hinged center pocket
- glass spyglass
- flat-head screws in the center pocket hardware
- properly aligned double F logos in the exterior Zucca print

It also has a hologram tag. My question is about the little brown leather interior Fendi label that is sewn to the tan fabric lining. It is not a leather tag sewn on all four sides with a metal plate. The Fendi logo and serial number on the opposite side of the tag are both printed on the tag in gold. I've have other Fendis with other types of label/serial tags. Want to know, is this type of tag accurate for the Zucca Spy with the tortuga handles as well? This bag is gorgeous and appears to be of very high quality. I don't think it's a counterfeit...but I would be interested to hear others' thoughts on this tag.


----------



## bossypossum

Can someone pls tell me how to post a new thread? I have a vintage FENDI bag but dont know its name and want to know if someone can tell me what the serial number means??


----------



## wuv

I can't decide if I should buy this bag or not...should I save the money to buy a second hand spy bag or this vintage fendi bag? Suggestions anyone? I do want a fendi bag and I was going to purchase a second hand spy bag until I saw this....ebay.com/itm/171246921858http://

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171246921858


----------



## Carrie1986

Hi! 
I'm not sure to buy or not this vintage baguette because the seller said that there is no hologram inside because it's vintage and bought many years ago! What do you think about??? Many thank's


----------



## Carrie1986

Carrie1986 said:


> Hi!
> I'm not sure to buy or not this vintage baguette because the seller said that there is no hologram inside because it's vintage and bought many years ago! What do you think about??? Many thank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600354
> View attachment 2600355
> View attachment 2600356
> View attachment 2600357
> View attachment 2600358




She said there isn't also che code inside. So no cose and no
Hologram.. It's possibile????


----------



## januaryred

Hi 

Does anybody know where I can purchase a Fendi Peekaboo bag in Australia?


----------



## simonabby

Hi, I'm not sure if i'm doing this right this is my first time posting. I have a Fendi spy that i have my eye on. Im pretty sure its authentic but she says it does not have the leather stamped serial tag on the inside. Would someone mind checking it out and giving their opinion. Please and thank you    
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131234290463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Fireworksover

I am looking for the monster keychain, do anyone kind enough to tell me where I can find them. They seem to sold out in places. Thanks


----------



## missholly1212

Hi,
Can someone tell me if the spy came out in gold and if so what year.
TIA


----------



## authenticplease

Fireworksover said:


> I am looking for the monster keychain, do anyone kind enough to tell me where I can find them. They seem to sold out in places. Thanks



Hi there!  What monster keychain are you looking for?  If you can post a photo or link, that would be helpful!


----------



## authenticplease

simonabby said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if i'm doing this right this is my first time posting. I have a Fendi spy that i have my eye on. Im pretty sure its authentic but she says it does not have the leather stamped serial tag on the inside. Would someone mind checking it out and giving their opinion. Please and thank you
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131234290463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Carrie1986 said:


> Hi!
> I'm not sure to buy or not this vintage baguette because the seller said that there is no hologram inside because it's vintage and bought many years ago! What do you think about??? Many thank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600354
> View attachment 2600355
> View attachment 2600356
> View attachment 2600357
> View attachment 2600358





Carrie1986 said:


> She said there isn't also che code inside. So no cose and no
> Hologram.. It's possibile????




Hi ladies!  I know these are older posts and I hope you have had answers to these long ago  in the future, you will get a faster response in the 'authenticate This' thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-fendi-please-read-rules-use-format-post-820058.html


----------



## authenticplease

I wanna chat  about Fendi but it is normally quiet in this area:hnsnsn:

I have long loved the brand.  I had a couple of Fendi bags in college that I donated to charity in the midst of closet cleaning.  I currently have a few bags from 5+ years ago that I currently still really enjoy. (A Silvana and a red flap messenger from Saks). 

Plus I love their strong unique shoe styles!!  I still have a multicolor spy pair from 2005/6, taupe leather heels with black cap toe and ankle wrap, black suede platforms w/triangular heel and I purchased nude suede Polifonia t straps last fall.  Love them all still and wear them each a few times each month. Currently eyeing a pair of Eloise pony hair

I was drawn back in to the handbags with the 2jours bags.....especially after all of the crazy price hikes at Chanel & Celine.  Then the bag bugs bit me hard and well, I am thinking only Fendi again


I passed on a Secret Code bag in blue and splurged on the Silvana instead back in 2008. Other than the $2k craziness currently listed on the 'bay, has anyone seen a reasonably priced ($500Us) BLuE Secret Code bag in clean used condition. Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

................I guess I'm the crazy lady chatting to myself here

At least the chat thread is now in the main Fendi section and not reference!  

Thanks, Addy!


----------



## baglady.1

missholly1212 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me if the spy came out in gold and if so what year.
> TIA


Miss holly - there are 2 similar metallic spy bags....Gold with silver:

http://fendi-spy-list.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/1503/5452

and Silver with Gold:
http://fendi-spy-list.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/1503/5728


The braided handles have a unique look to them....

I am not sure what year they came out...2007 maybe?


----------



## baglady.1

authenticplease said:


> ................I guess I'm the crazy lady chatting to myself here
> 
> At least the chat thread is now in the main Fendi section and not reference!
> 
> Thanks, Addy!


 Thanks crazy lady...now I found it!


----------



## baglady.1

AP: I will keep an eye out for you for the secret code bag...think I saw one a few months ago on the bay...but its gone by now....

I think Celine is way over priced & I'm just not a Chanel handbag type...but I am starting to get the very expensive Hermes itch....Auck!!

I do love the FENDI bags...


----------



## authenticplease

baglady.1 said:


> Thanks crazy lady...now I found it!



Eeekkkk......she talks to me!!  Hiya baglady



baglady.1 said:


> AP: I will keep an eye out for you for the secret code bag...think I saw one a few months ago on the bay...but its gone by now....
> 
> I think Celine is way over priced & I'm just not a Chanel handbag type...but I am starting to get the very expensive Hermes itch....Auck!!
> 
> I do love the FENDI bags...



I greatly appreciate you looking out for a Secret Code bag

I don't carry my Celine luggage often, it is just too heavy.....and that is before I put my stuff inside.  Not really feeling Chanel too much either anymore.

I don't even want to look at H bags........lalalalalalalala.......*fingers in ears*........I can't hear you

I'm in a very happy Fendi place, especially as I wait on a pre-order to be delivered


----------



## baglady.1

> I'm in a very happy Fendi place, especially as I wait on a pre-order to be delivered


 Hmmmmm! Sounds like we have been doing some retail therapy at the FENDI Boutique!


----------



## authenticplease

baglady.1 said:


> AP: I will keep an eye out for you for the secret code bag...think I saw one a few months ago on the bay...but its gone by now....



I just wanted to say thanks again......I'm sure you know I found one since it was in the AT thread. On its way here and I should have it by early next week


----------



## Wudge

authenticplease said:


> I wanna chat  about Fendi but it is normally quiet in this area:hnsnsn:
> 
> I have long loved the brand.  I had a couple of Fendi bags in college that I donated to charity in the midst of closet cleaning.  I currently have a few bags from 5+ years ago that I currently still really enjoy. (A Silvana and a red flap messenger from Saks).
> 
> Plus I love their strong unique shoe styles!!  I still have a multicolor spy pair from 2005/6, taupe leather heels with black cap toe and ankle wrap, black suede platforms w/triangular heel and I purchased nude suede Polifonia t straps last fall.  Love them all still and wear them each a few times each month. Currently eyeing a pair of Eloise pony hair
> 
> I was drawn back in to the handbags with the 2jours bags.....especially after all of the crazy price hikes at Chanel & Celine.  Then the bag bugs bit me hard and well, I am thinking only Fendi again
> 
> 
> I passed on a Secret Code bag in blue and splurged on the Silvana instead back in 2008. Other than the $2k craziness currently listed on the 'bay, has anyone seen a reasonably priced ($500Us) BLuE Secret Code bag in clean used condition. Thanks!



I can understand when you say "I am thinking only Fendi" My last 3 purchases have been Fendi and I'm not ready to move on yet. 

By the way, I love your avatar. Is that a friend of yours?


----------



## baglady.1

authenticplease said:


> I just wanted to say thanks again......I'm sure you know I found one since it was in the AT thread. On its way here and I should have it by early next week


 Glad to be an enabler...


----------



## authenticplease

It's so quiet in Fendi....landia today. 

I hope that means everyone has been out buying or goggling the eye candy and there will be lots of reveals tomorrow


----------



## Wudge

I'm awaiting delivery of a 2Jours. Can't wait to have it in my hot little hands. It's been on the top of my wish list for quite some time now.


----------



## authenticplease

Wudge said:


> I can understand when you say "I am thinking only Fendi" My last 3 purchases have been Fendi and I'm not ready to move on yet.
> 
> By the way, I love your avatar. Is that a friend of yours?



Morning, Wudge  (((waving like crazy over here))))

I don't always get my quote messages......I can't believe I missed your comments!

What were your last three purchases?!  I wanna see!  What color and size 2jours is enroute to you?

It is always so refreshing to come here and realize I don't have the only Fendi addled shopping thoughts

Thanks for the sweet comments on my Furbaby, Kailey, in my avatar.  She was a white German Shepard.......the best girl ever!  She crossed to the Rainbow Bridge on 8/29/2014. She was 14years9 months old.  I miss her every day:cry:


----------



## Wudge

Waving back at you!

She's beautiful, such a pretty colour. I have 4 dogs of my own, I've never met a dog I didn't like.

My 3 purchases...first, my saffiano monster key pouch which makes me smile every time I use it. Second, a stunningly beautiful chartreuse Peekaboo wallet. I swear that the cow who donated the leather spent it's entire life in a five star hotel room with a string of minions to massage lotion into it's skin. Third is my 2jours which will arrive this week (can't wait!). It's a medium, colour grey.

My mind is swimming with Fendi. It's love for sure.


----------



## crisbac

Hi Ladies!  I love FENDI bags too!  This chat thread is a great idea!!

I have a FENDI Black Crayons Leather Pouch...
Would you wear this Pouch with a Bag Bug? or is the Pouch too small? / and has too much gold hardware? (as the bugs have silver hardware...)
What do you think?

Thanks!!


----------



## authenticplease

Wudge said:


> Waving back at you!
> 
> She's beautiful, such a pretty colour. I have 4 dogs of my own, I've never met a dog I didn't like.
> 
> My 3 purchases...first, my saffiano monster key pouch which makes me smile every time I use it. Second, a stunningly beautiful chartreuse Peekaboo wallet. I swear that the cow who donated the leather spent it's entire life in a five star hotel room with a string of minions to massage lotion into it's skin. Third is my 2jours which will arrive this week (can't wait!). It's a medium, colour grey.
> 
> My mind is swimming with Fendi. It's love for sure.



Has that 2jours arrived yet?! 



crisbac said:


> Hi Ladies!  I love FENDI bags too!  This chat thread is a great idea!!
> 
> I have a FENDI Black Crayons Leather Pouch...
> Would you wear this Pouch with a Bag Bug? or is the Pouch too small? / and has too much gold hardware? (as the bugs have silver hardware...)
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!!



I think a Bug might look cute with your pouch.....mixing metal colors never bothers me

I think the bugs also look really cute on other brands of handbags too. I have posted some of my bug/bag combos in the *PICS* Show me HW you wear your Fendi stickies section


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> Has that 2jours arrived yet?!
> 
> 
> 
> I think a Bug might look cute with your pouch.....mixing metal colors never bothers me
> 
> I think the bugs also look really cute on other brands of handbags too. I have posted some of my bug/bag combos in the *PICS* Show me HW you wear your Fendi stickies section


 

Thank you Authenticplease!!! I like your idea of mixing metal colors!  I was not sure about it! 
I'm planning to buy a bug in my next trip to Punta del Este (Uruguay) in a few weeks. So, I hope they have some bugs in the FENDI store there, and then I will upload my pics! 
Thank you so much again!!  I love this thread!!


----------



## Wudge

authenticplease said:


> Has that 2jours arrived yet?!



Still waiting. Such sweet anticipation.


----------



## Jujuma

Hi! I'm kinda new to Fendi too. After I saw, and felt, how my first leather bag broke in, so soft yet still maintained structure, I was in love. I have the Mama bag in cowhide, not this season but new. I was wondering what month is it appropriate to start wearing this type of leather/hide? Although it's late September it has been unusually warm. Any thoughts? Right now, at the suggestion of this helpful forum, it is in storage with my other fur items (boy oh boy would I love a furry monster in there, been dropping heavy hints and my hubby thinks they look like me-is that good or bad? I digress)...so, too soon for my bag or bring it out?


----------



## authenticplease

Jujuma said:


> Hi! I'm kinda new to Fendi too. After I saw, and felt, how my first leather bag broke in, so soft yet still maintained structure, I was in love. I have the Mama bag in cowhide, not this season but new. I was wondering what month is it appropriate to start wearing this type of leather/hide? Although it's late September it has been unusually warm. Any thoughts? Right now, at the suggestion of this helpful forum, it is in storage with my other fur items (boy oh boy would I love a furry monster in there, been dropping heavy hints and my hubby thinks they look like me-is that good or bad? I digress)...so, too soon for my bag or bring it out?



Hi Jujuma....can you post a photo of your bag?  I have several pony hair/cowhide style printed bags with leopard print that I use year round(and shoes too!). Depending on the style and pattern, I don't feel they are limited to a season.  And I use my bag bugs year round too


----------



## Jujuma

authenticplease said:


> Hi Jujuma....can you post a photo of your bag?  I have several pony hair/cowhide style printed bags with leopard print that I use year round(and shoes too!). Depending on the style and pattern, I don't feel they are limited to a season.  And I use my bag bugs year round too




I will post picture this week, cleaning closet so have to bring bag out from hiding out with it's furry friends. I guess I do believe about the no season thing. I forgot I have Dansko clogs, no judgment till you've worn them, in cowhide with a black and white cow print and they are probably my very fav shoes. If my bag holds up as well as them I will be more than pleased. I've had them for years and years, will never get rid of them! They are balding (sob), but so well made that the leather under the hair matches the color spot so you really can't tell. I am so jealous of your bag bugs, if I had them I would sleep with them!


----------



## Jujuma

authenticplease said:


> Hi Jujuma....can you post a photo of your bag?  I have several pony hair/cowhide style printed bags with leopard print that I use year round(and shoes too!). Depending on the style and pattern, I don't feel they are limited to a season.  And I use my bag bugs year round too




Ok, here it is. I have some other Fendi's maybe I'll do the Fam next!
	

		
			
		

		
	




And close up of clasp
	

		
			
		

		
	



They didn't come out good cuz of lighting but you get the idea.


----------



## authenticplease

Jujuma said:


> Ok, here it is. I have some other Fendi's maybe I'll do the Fam next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774708
> View attachment 2774709
> 
> And close up of clasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774710
> 
> They didn't come out good cuz of lighting but you get the idea.




Oooooooh yea!  I would be using this beauty year round!  I live the contrast of the slick red enameled logo against the pony fur......very cool


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> Oooooooh yea!  I would be using this beauty year round!  I live the contrast of the slick red enameled logo against the pony fur......very cool


Hi!  By the way, do you think the bag bugs are for summer and winter as well? Or, in summer, would you just carry the lighter fur colors shown at the Fendi Spring/Summer 2015 Fashion Show? 
From Fendi's Facebook Album: The Fendi Spring/Summer 2015 Fashion Show in detail https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152664167051578.1073742056.301701851577&type=1


----------



## baglady.1

crisbac said:


> Hi!  By the way, do you think the bag bugs are for summer and winter as well? Or, in summer, would you just carry the lighter fur colors shown at the Fendi Spring/Summer 2015 Fashion Show?
> From Fendi's Facebook Album: The Fendi Spring/Summer 2015 Fashion Show in detail https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152664167051578.1073742056.301701851577&type=1


 SOOO CUTE!! I want the one in pastel blue.....


----------



## crisbac

baglady.1 said:


> SOOO CUTE!! I want the one in pastel blue.....




Hi, baglady.1!!  Yes!! Me, too!  He's so lovely!!


----------



## authenticplease

crisbac said:


> Hi!  By the way, do you think the bag bugs are for summer and winter as well? Or, in summer, would you just carry the lighter fur colors shown at the Fendi Spring/Summer 2015 Fashion Show?
> From Fendi's Facebook Album: The Fendi Spring/Summer 2015 Fashion Show in detail https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152664167051578.1073742056.301701851577&type=1



I love my bugs year round  they are waaayyyy too cute to hide away and these cute pastel buggies you posted are amazing!!



Here's a mod shot from Wendyslookbook of her with Lucy Jr during the warmer months


----------



## Wudge

baglady.1 said:


> SOOO CUTE!! I want the one in pastel blue.....




Me too! Does anyone know when they'll be available?


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> I love my bugs year round  they are waaayyyy too cute to hide away and these cute pastel buggies you posted are amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a mod shot from Wendyslookbook of her with Lucy Jr during the warmer months


Hi, authenticplease!  I like what you said! So true! "Way too cute to hide away"!!  
Thanks for sharing the shot from Wendyslookbook!


----------



## crisbac

Just in case, the new buggies are available online on Neiman Marcus...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-F...d%3D195878&eItemId=prod176420142&cmCat=search
and...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-F...d%3D195701&eItemId=prod176430271&cmCat=search


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone know
The name of the  Fendi tote that Eva longoria was carrying the one with the leather on the bottom? And if it's still being produced by fendi?

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

I guess Coach has started to copy Fendi to generate sales. Here is an almost identical copy of the Peekaboo except for one or two "Coach" details:

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-33548-en?cs=liblk&catId=5000000000000000002

Shame on them. They're doing what Michael Kors is doing, which is to copy successful designs and sell them as their own.


----------



## uhpharm01

averagejoe said:


> I guess Coach has started to copy Fendi to generate sales. Here is an almost identical copy of the Peekaboo except for one or two "Coach" details:
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-33548-en?cs=liblk&catId=5000000000000000002
> 
> Shame on them. They're doing what Michael Kors is doing, which is to copy successful designs and sell them as their own.



I just noticed that today,also. Yep Shame on them.


----------



## lesAdrets

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone know
> The name of the  Fendi tote that Eva longoria was carrying the one with the leather on the bottom? And if it's still being produced by fendi?
> 
> Thank you



Was it like this one? Don't _think_ it's still in production, but not sure
http://www.belleandclive.com/browse/product.jsp?name=current_sales&id=324214001&referrer=blueflypdp


----------



## lesAdrets

averagejoe said:


> I guess Coach has started to copy Fendi to generate sales. Here is an almost identical copy of the Peekaboo except for one or two "Coach" details:
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-33548-en?cs=liblk&catId=5000000000000000002
> 
> Shame on them. They're doing what Michael Kors is doing, which is to copy successful designs and sell them as their own.



Pretty blatant rip. Sad


----------



## uhpharm01

lesAdrets said:


> Was it like this one? Don't _think_ it's still in production, but not sure
> http://www.belleandclive.com/browse/product.jsp?name=current_sales&id=324214001&referrer=blueflypdp



Yes it does. My SA just confirmed that it's no
Longer in production. Oh well. It's just a purse. Thanks for your help.


----------



## yupi

hi, i have fendi clutch in brown *canvas*. i bought it couple years ago and now the bag is a little bit dirty. how do i clean them?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Does anyone know when the boutique sale will begin? TIA!


----------



## authenticplease

Just scored these from NAP

Now if only my pre-order would ship!


----------



## gabri2040

Hi, the pre-sale starts 12/6/14 in Germany


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> Now if only my pre-order would ship!




I keep checking on my preorder....it has been pulled and is getting packaged to ship as of yesterday......eeeekkk!  Now just waiting on a tracking number


----------



## Yoshi1296

authenticplease said:


> I keep checking on my preorder....it has been pulled and is getting packaged to ship as of yesterday......eeeekkk!  Now just waiting on a tracking number




Oh boy speaking of waiting, I just reserved the new micro baguette and micro peekaboo from the spring 2015 runway and I don't have the patience at all lol!! I have to wait until around March of next year!

LOVING the shoes btw! Super gorgeous!


----------



## Ralli

I just got into medical school and ordered a new Fendi baguette (and Valentino coat - but that's for another thread ) to celebrate. Will share pictures soon!

I have the black selleria baguette and really hope to repeat a great experience with a beautiful bag.


----------



## lesAdrets

Just wanted to wish y'all Happy Holidays :santawave: (pic is from Fendi's Instagram). Hugs to everyone!


----------



## authenticplease

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2841841


Merry Christmas Authenticplease! :xtree:


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

I have a question and not sure if this is the correct thread. I have a Fendi bag that I bought I few years ago which I love however the lining has started to rip. Do you think this is something I'll be able to get fixed at Fendi?


----------



## ShannonBCE

If you bring the handbag back to Fendi, I think they should be able to provide you with a quote for how much the repair would be.


----------



## MADD APPLES

Fendi repairs their merchandise for free


----------



## classywife1192

Is there anyone who authenticates fendi?


----------



## BagStalker44

classywife1192 said:


> Is there anyone who authenticates fendi?


If you find the right spot please do another post, am curious myself.


----------



## authenticplease

classywife1192 said:


> Is there anyone who authenticates fendi?





BagStalker44 said:


> If you find the right spot please do another post, am curious myself.



Authenticate here ladies

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-please-read-the-rules-and-820058.html

If you need a private authentication service, JLMK and I'll post those details for you.


----------



## anasanfran

Cool vintage Fendi chair and ottoman in the San Francisco/Bay Area craiglist. I really like it.  $1000 takes it. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bluechipla

Just curious.. I have a black nappa? leather Fendi spy bag. I purchased this at the Fendi store in Alamoana mall in hawaii. I paid around 2500 for it and it's really in great excellent condition. Do you think spy bags are outdated now and it is time for me to part with them? The leather is really soft so I was really careful with the spy bag trying not to cause any damage to it! But now it seems like they're selling around 500$ on the used markets...


----------



## BagStalker44

bluechipla said:


> Just curious.. I have a black nappa? leather Fendi spy bag. I purchased this at the Fendi store in Alamoana mall in hawaii. I paid around 2500 for it and it's really in great excellent condition. Do you think spy bags are outdated now and it is time for me to part with them? The leather is really soft so I was really careful with the spy bag trying not to cause any damage to it! But now it seems like they're selling around 500$ on the used markets...


Still love these! Don't see them around as much. Let's bring them back.


----------



## buonobi

Do anyone know how many initial can stamp on the tag for mini 2jours?

SA said only one. But I saw a blogger with 2 initials on her mini 2jours.
Thanks


----------



## authenticplease

buonobi said:


> Do anyone know how many initial can stamp on the tag for mini 2jours?
> 
> SA said only one. But I saw a blogger with 2 initials on her mini 2jours.
> Thanks



My petit 2jours has 2 initials.


----------



## buonobi

authenticplease said:


> My petit 2jours has 2 initials.




Thanks so much! 
I will go to another store for the hot stamp!
[emoji77]


----------



## buonobi

Could someone help me to test the empty medium Peekaboo's weight?

And also do the mini Peekaboo fit a long wallet?? Thanks!!


----------



## Bagnapper

Good morning, all. I am new to this forum and feel as if I am home with friends and fellow bag lovers. I purchased this vintage Fendi tote and have no background on it. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and background if possible? 
Thanks
Bagnapper


----------



## authenticplease

Bagnapper said:


> Good morning, all. I am new to this forum and feel as if I am home with friends and fellow bag lovers. I purchased this vintage Fendi tote and have no background on it. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and background if possible?
> Thanks
> Bagnapper



:welcome1:  hi bagnapper!  Gorgeous bag.......I'm not certain about background on this bag but if you post here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi-reference-library/identify-this-fendi-565328-43.html  then you may be able to get more info(it stays quiet there for days but there are a few very knowledgeable ladies that have a wealth of knowledge to share). HTH


----------



## Bagnapper

authenticplease said:


> :welcome1:  hi bagnapper!  Gorgeous bag.......I'm not certain about background on this bag but if you post here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi-reference-library/identify-this-fendi-565328-43.html  then you may be able to get more info(it stays quiet there for days but there are a few very knowledgeable ladies that have a wealth of knowledge to share). HTH


Thanks so much! Oh and I love your quote.


----------



## TMT16

authenticplease said:


> Authenticate here ladies
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-please-read-the-rules-and-820058.html
> 
> If you need a private authentication service, JLMK and I'll post those details for you.



It would be great if you could post the info for the private authentication service! TIA


----------



## authenticplease

TMT16 said:


> It would be great if you could post the info for the private authentication service! TIA




Hi TMT....I used Etinceler Authentications for a second opinion ( authenticators@etincelerauthentications.com ) for a vintage Chanel I was interested in. HTH


----------



## Tina 1

HI 


I have just rejoined here I was a member some years ago but couldn't find my log in details so re registered..


I have a bag  fetish xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you so much


----------



## Hughes3n

Hi!  I'm new to the forum, and a huge Fendi fan.  I'm saving up for a Peekaboo, haven't decided on the exact one yet.  I've got a purple baguette with gold hardware which I love but am afraid to use too often for fear of scratching - I should get over that and just start using it more often.

&#55357;&#56836;. Nicole


----------



## authenticplease

Hughes3n said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the forum, and a huge Fendi fan.  I'm saving up for a Peekaboo, haven't decided on the exact one yet.  I've got a purple baguette with gold hardware which I love but am afraid to use too often for fear of scratching - I should get over that and just start using it more often.
> 
> &#65533;&#65533;. Nicole



:welcome2: pull that beautiful purple baguette out and transfer the items from your current bag!  Enjoy your bag


----------



## gingerika

Hello all. I am new to the forum here and just got addicted to Fendi!!
Love their micro monster...so adorable  This might sound like a stupid question, but I have a Fendi bag I got as a gift that I don't really like...Where do you guys sell your Fendi Bags? Any reputable places recommended?


----------



## authenticplease

gingerika said:


> Hello all. I am new to the forum here and just got addicted to Fendi!!
> Love their micro monster...so adorable  This might sound like a stupid question, but I have a Fendi bag I got as a gift that I don't really like...Where do you guys sell your Fendi Bags? Any reputable places recommended?



Welcome, gingerika

You can find many reputable places in the GENERAL SHOPPING forum for general consignment information.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/

Please remember that posting of want to buy/sell/trade is not allowed on tPF per forum rules


----------



## gingerika

authenticplease said:


> Welcome, gingerika
> 
> You can find many reputable places in the GENERAL SHOPPING forum for general consignment information.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/
> 
> Please remember that posting of want to buy/sell/trade is not allowed on tPF per forum rules




Thanks for the tip and the warm welcoming! I have been snooping around looking at everyone's bags (might have cheated Fendi a bit by being around the Givenchy forum...)
Please share your experience with consignment store and reselling if you have any!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Has anyone tried buying Fendi from Italist? I want to but I'm scared since I know nothing of the site. It looks legit but who knows...


----------



## Wudge

ladybeaumont said:


> Has anyone tried buying Fendi from Italist? I want to but I'm scared since I know nothing of the site. It looks legit but who knows...



There's a thread about Italist in the general shopping sub-forum.

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/has-anyone-shopped-at-italist-888585.html

I haven't shopped there myself but the comments in the thread seem positive.


----------



## TMT16

authenticplease said:


> Hi TMT....I used Etinceler Authentications for a second opinion ( authenticators@etincelerauthentications.com ) for a vintage Chanel I was interested in. HTH


Yes! It was a bit of a life saver. Thank you


----------



## authenticplease

TMT16 said:


> Yes! It was a bit of a life saver. Thank you



My pleasure  I'm glad it helped!


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> I saw these bags at TJMaxx in Buckhead(ATL,GA) yesterday evening. I was shocked to see the peekaboo & 3jours
> 
> View attachment 3005695
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005696
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005697
> 
> 
> Marked down a big $99 :giggles:
> 
> View attachment 3005698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005699
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005700
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about this croc tail beauty!!  So stunning IRL.....dustbag&cards were inside.
> 
> View attachment 3005701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005702





misscarlytan said:


> What. Fendi, Valentino??? What is this TJMaxx? What planet have I been living on?!
> 
> Will be going to Portland, Oregon in a couple of weeks, hopefully there'll be one there. I'll have to Google it! Thanks for the pretty photos




A dreamy (sometimes) outlet store....at least the ones that have a Runway section. However, it is very 'buyer beware' so you have to know what you are buying & looking for/at!  Look online to find out which store closest to the area you are visiting has a 'runway' section.

I moved your comment here as the deals thread is chat free


----------



## ayumiken

Carrie1986 said:


> Hi!
> I'm not sure to buy or not this vintage baguette because the seller said that there is no hologram inside because it's vintage and bought many years ago! What do you think about??? Many thank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600354
> View attachment 2600355
> View attachment 2600356
> View attachment 2600357
> View attachment 2600358


hmm the bag is looking nice, i think if you really like it then must go for it


----------



## Johnpauliegal

At the Saks online designer sale I had gotten a Fendi FF logo messenger bag for $420 but was a bit disappointed that it didn't come with a Femdi box.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

To answer my curiosity I called Saks and the rep told me, "she doesn't know why, but they just stopped sending stuff out with boxes." 
What a disappointment.


----------



## NiaRyn

Johnpauliegal said:


> To answer my curiosity I called Saks and the rep told me, "she doesn't know why, but they just stopped sending stuff out with boxes."
> What a disappointment.



I had purchased a baguette from Saks earlier last year and also did not get it packaged in a Fendi box. My last purchase, I just asked for a Saks gift box. Better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NiaRyn said:


> I had purchased a baguette from Saks earlier last year and also did not get it packaged in a Fendi box. My last purchase, I just asked for a Saks gift box. Better than nothing, I guess.



I hear you, "better than nothing."  Sorry you didn't get a Fendi box either. Its a shame. I guess they stopped because they are offering deals on their merchandise. However, if I were to pay for something at full price, and not get a box, I would definitely return it for that reason.

(FYI, I ordered a baguette one time from overstock, and I teceived a box!!)


----------



## NiaRyn

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hear you, "better than nothing."  Sorry you didn't get a Fendi box either. Its a shame. I guess they stopped because they are offering deals on their merchandise. However, if I were to pay for something at full price, and not get a box, I would definitely return it for that reason.
> 
> (FYI, I ordered a baguette one time from overstock, and I teceived a box!!)



I agree - the buying experience should be as close to boutique store purchase especially for full-priced items. And for a major lifestyle store, it shouldn't be too much to expect better packaging.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I bought 3 Fendi selleria bracelets last week at $81 each and now they are $63. I called Saks to see if they can give me a price adjustment; and they did!  
It saved me $54!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Correction; they were $90 last week but I had gotten them for $81 because I had a special offer for 10% off.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Anyone know when the alphabet pompoms are coming out?


----------



## Andrea777

I bought a tobacco messenger from modaqueen came with cards and they guarantee authenticity but was cheap, could it be authentic or was I duped?


----------



## Bagnapper

I purchased this Fendi a few months ago. Can anyone help identify this make/model?


----------



## Bagnapper

[]I purchased this Fendi a few months ago. Can anyone help identify this make/model


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi Fendi fans.  Currently I have 5 pieces from Fendi. 

- Petite 2Jours in black (to b sold b'cos I bought petite colorblock) 

- my old B Bag

- Fendi Baguette

- Fendi Fanny pack

- Fur charm. 

Is there any Must haves from Fendi I should consider?  I don't like 3Jours n Peekaboo though.  What are Fendi bags u really love and would suggest? [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh I am in the middle of looking for preloved Spy bag!


----------



## cclady

By the way bag!! Especially with croc or jeweled tail


----------



## crisbac

casseyelsie said:


> Oh I am in the middle of looking for preloved Spy bag!


I was searching for some things on the Fashionphile website and I just came across with some Spy bags... http://www.fashionphile.com/shop?search=Fendi+Spy


----------



## casseyelsie

crisbac said:


> I was searching for some things on the Fashionphile website and I just came across with some Spy bags... http://www.fashionphile.com/shop?search=Fendi+Spy




Thanks so much crisbac. Will check it out!


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know how much are fendi pompoms in the US? Thank you


----------



## kimbui

Hello y'all. 

I'm buying a Fendi Simply Wallet from this person (whom my friend introduced) who buys leather goods in France and sells them. As a totally new buyer to Fendi, I'm wondering how can you tell if Fendi Simply Wallet is authentic? Thank you.


----------



## missmoimoi

I have two Tagalong bag inserts for this already to protect the lining. Have 30 days to decide. Leave on holiday very soon but I LOVE the caffe noir and somewhat vibrant blue suede interior!

The last 2 Jours bag I found at Winners downtown was last year - navy tricolour for 1499 CAD. This one is more discreet being dark brown and its 1599 CAD

I love the simple short shoulder strap!


----------



## missmoimoi

Not saying the navy tricolour 2 Jours is loud in anyway, it's so lady like etc but...what can you do?  Can't keep them all [emoji28]


----------



## averagejoe

missmoimoi said:


> but...what can you do?  Can't keep them all [emoji28]



You're right. I have to remind myself of that when I see something I really want but know I shouldn't buy. Doesn't always work for me, though. I always find great reasons to get "just one more" thing.


----------



## missmoimoi

averagejoe said:


> You're right. I have to remind myself of that when I see something I really want but know I shouldn't buy. Doesn't always work for me, though. I always find great reasons to get "just one more" thing.




I remind myself to collect Memories, not Things!  How about Both?  [emoji56][emoji48] holiday and pretty Fendi [emoji48][emoji56]


----------



## missmoimoi

Found my bag with description 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/F...-Tote-Bag-Chocolate-Navy/prod165540044/p.prod


----------



## Wavedancer

BagStalker44 said:


> New to the site, can't even figure out how to post!  ??  Really sorry if this winds up in the wrong spot.
> 
> Am doing research on a super gorge Fendi Spy I just bought. Seller seemed to have a good story and the bag has many of the hallmarks of authenticity:
> - tortoise-embossed tortuga handles
> - "bubbly" nappa leather
> - 2-hinged center pocket
> - glass spyglass
> - flat-head screws in the center pocket hardware
> - properly aligned double F logos in the exterior Zucca print
> 
> It also has a hologram tag. My question is about the little brown leather interior Fendi label that is sewn to the tan fabric lining. It is not a leather tag sewn on all four sides with a metal plate. The Fendi logo and serial number on the opposite side of the tag are both printed on the tag in gold. I've have other Fendis with other types of label/serial tags. Want to know, is this type of tag accurate for the Zucca Spy with the tortuga handles as well? This bag is gorgeous and appears to be of very high quality. I don't think it's a counterfeit...but I would be interested to hear others' thoughts on this tag.


Hi, I'm running into the same issue - new to the site and trying to figure out how to post.  Guess I can't start a thread and get some answers on our Fendi Bag!

My daughter received a Fendi Spy Bag as a gift in about 2002.  Its been in a dust bag since and she only used twice.  It is practically new.  I have pics, stamped interior leather numbering, Fendi gold plate inside and all the other features, but can't seem to verify the hologram thing.  Help!!


----------



## UpTime

The wait is forever  What is wrong with me this year? I get so many pinks this year


----------



## UpTime

crisbac said:


> The wait is forever crisbac.


----------



## crisbac

UpTime said:


> crisbac said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wait is forever crisbac.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand you, UpTime!
Click to expand...


----------



## manpursefan

Why are the prices so much more expensive in US? For example the Demijour is 1320 euros in Paris but $2000 (1765 euros) in US. The dollar is going up right?


----------



## sunflowerss530

Hello friends, wasn't sure where to post this as I'm a newbie and can't start a thread yet....
BUT I finally got my hands on this monster key pouch 









The thing is I don't know why I assumed the back would be blue, was not expecting pink! I'm worried that it will get dirty fast as I will be attaching it to my keys and I know it will be WELL loved. Is there anything I could use to protect the saffiano leather, or is that a bad idea? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## UpTime

sunflowerss530 said:


> Hello friends, wasn't sure where to post this as I'm a newbie and can't start a thread yet....
> BUT I finally got my hands on this monster key pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163326
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is I don't know why I assumed the back would be blue, was not expecting pink! I'm worried that it will get dirty fast as I will be attaching it to my keys and I know it will be WELL loved. Is there anything I could use to protect the saffiano leather, or is that a bad idea? Thanks in advance!!



Omg, so pretty. I want one . The back purple is gorgeous


----------



## Wudge

sunflowerss530 said:


> Hello friends, wasn't sure where to post this as I'm a newbie and can't start a thread yet....
> BUT I finally got my hands on this monster key pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163326
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is I don't know why I assumed the back would be blue, was not expecting pink! I'm worried that it will get dirty fast as I will be attaching it to my keys and I know it will be WELL loved. Is there anything I could use to protect the saffiano leather, or is that a bad idea? Thanks in advance!!



So cute!
Collonil has a range of products, they're sure to have something that works on saffiano leather.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sunflowerss530 said:


> Hello friends, wasn't sure where to post this as I'm a newbie and can't start a thread yet....
> BUT I finally got my hands on this monster key pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163326
> 
> !!



I love your new keypouch. It is adorable!  Enjoy it.


----------



## sunflowerss530

UpTime said:


> Omg, so pretty. I want one . The back purple is gorgeous



Thanks! I love it 



Wudge said:


> So cute!
> Collonil has a range of products, they're sure to have something that works on saffiano leather.



Thank so much!!!!! I will look into Collonil



Johnpauliegal said:


> I love your new keypouch. It is adorable!  Enjoy it.



Thank you!!


----------



## buonobi

hellohello

I have a question on Micro Baguette.
Could I put iphone 6, Lipstick & 1 card inside?? thanks..
I'm afraid 1 lipstick couldn't fit in.


----------



## UpTime

buonobi said:


> hellohello
> 
> I have a question on Micro Baguette.
> Could I put iphone 6, Lipstick & 1 card inside?? thanks..
> I'm afraid 1 lipstick couldn't fit in.



Iphone 6 would fit with no case but tight. 
There are 2 cards slots so you can carry 2 cards. 
The lipstick -im not so sure, you can try to stuff in but the shape of the baguette looks funny.


----------



## buonobi

UpTime said:


> Iphone 6 would fit with no case but tight.
> There are 2 cards slots so you can carry 2 cards.
> The lipstick -im not so sure, you can try to stuff in but the shape of the baguette looks funny.



oh..thanks a lot!! xx


----------



## tayalese

The bags at my local TJ Maxx have been AMAZING! Here's a grey Fendi Petite 2 Jours. I have the 3 jours so it wasn't hard to walk away from but they also had a givenchy Pandora bag that I had to literally pry out of my own hands!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tayalese said:


> At my local TJ Maxx store[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177483


That's amazing!!  was it enclosed in a showcase?
 I've only seen jewelry and watches in my store. As a matter of fact last year there was one Gucci silver bracelet for $119. I snatched it right up! lol &#128512;


----------



## tayalese

Johnpauliegal said:


> That's amazing!!  was it enclosed in a showcase?
> 
> I've only seen jewelry and watches in my store. As a matter of fact last year there was one Gucci silver bracelet for $119. I snatched it right up! lol [emoji3]




I know right?! I've never seen so many discounted premier designer bags in one place. Usually one or two will crop up but there were two table displays like this. I could be wrong but I think the grey 2jours is a current season bag, there were no obvious defects on it either. They aren't enclosed in a case but they are roped down with the security tags.


----------



## bagluvvr

what a great deal finding that at a tj maxx!!!


----------



## bagluvvr

tayalese said:


> The bags at my local TJ Maxx have been AMAZING! Here's a grey Fendi Petite 2 Jours. I have the 3 jours so it wasn't hard to walk away from but they also had a givenchy Pandora bag that I had to literally pry out of my own hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177482


hope you grabbed the pandora as well! congrats


----------



## tayalese

Another Fendi find!


----------



## HermesVersace

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3197658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Fendi find!




Where is this? I would buy it in a heartbeat with that price tag!!

Also, does anyone know the name of the eBay account FashionPhile uses to buy stuff?


----------



## ladybeaumont

I have some Saks GCs that I need to use before the year ends and I'm sort of tempted with the Fendi zip around wallet. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=l68vb4m

Anyone know how well they hold up through time? I'm particular to multiple compartments. For reference, my most recent wallet purchase is a Balenziaga zip around wallet which I absolutely love.


----------



## Everlong

I am in the US and when I travel to Europe and have my eye on a certain Dior item the online customer service is able to connect with a boutique in the city I am traveling to reserve my request. Does Fendi online offer a similar service? I had emailed Fendi twice within the past 4 months and wasn't able to receive a response.


----------



## crisbac

Everlong said:


> I am in the US and when I travel to Europe and have my eye on a certain Dior item the online customer service is able to connect with a boutique in the city I am traveling to reserve my request. Does Fendi online offer a similar service? I had emailed Fendi twice within the past 4 months and wasn't able to receive a response.


Hi, Everlong! I'm planning to travel to Rome in February, and I've sent some e-mails already to a SA I know in the Fendi Rome boutique and I haven't received any answer yet (more than three weeks ago), which is so surprising, as I usually get a prompt response. Maybe I'll try to get in touch again as my trip approaches, but I'm quite puzzled right now. 
In contrast, when I e-mailed Fendi Customer Service in the US and didn't get a prompt response, I received a phone call (I'm in Buenos Aires!) from a very kind Customer Care Manager who was willing to help me and told me to call them anytime I needed something.  (Customer Care US e-mail: customercare@fendi.us - Phone: 6465202830)
Please, let us know if you can finally get in touch so as to receive the help you need.


----------



## authenticplease

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> Happy New Year everyone!


Thank you!  Happy New Year, authenticplease!


----------



## anasanfran

Cool vintage cases on eBay now. Both very rare! I just LOVE vintage Fendi!!!


----------



## tsuzen

Has anyone ever seen a vintage Fendi like this? Its really cool and gorgeous. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-F...483231?hash=item3d1089fb1f:g:iOMAAOSw3KFWfNny


----------



## Summergirl82

I can't create a new topic [emoji24] I'm looking for a fendi monster tote in black and I can't find it anywhere does anyone know if it will be back in stock ??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wudge

authenticplease said:


> Happy New Year everyone!



I know this is awfully late but I haven't been about much this year, Happy New Year to all, here's to a Fendi filled 2016.


----------



## authenticplease

tsuzen said:


> Has anyone ever seen a vintage Fendi like this? Its really cool and gorgeous.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-F...483231?hash=item3d1089fb1f:g:iOMAAOSw3KFWfNny




Fendi has many gorgeous, vintage bags. It is a beautiful style......just be certain to have it authenticated here:flower:


----------



## authenticplease

Wudge said:


> I know this is awfully late but I haven't been about much this year, Happy New Year to all, here's to a Fendi filled 2016.




Never to late to celebrate!  Can you believe it is almost Valentines Day?!


----------



## authenticplease

Summergirl82 said:


> I can't create a new topic [emoji24] I'm looking for a fendi monster tote in black and I can't find it anywhere does anyone know if it will be back in stock ??
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Neiman Marcus is showing them in stock online

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-Monster-Tote-Bag-Black-Multi/prod173450274/p.prod


----------



## Summergirl82

authenticplease said:


> Neiman Marcus is showing them in stock online
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-Monster-Tote-Bag-Black-Multi/prod173450274/p.prod



It's on backorder :storm:
won't ship till October and I want it for a trip in April 
Also it's 1400 and I've seen it for 1000 before, UGHHHH so sad!! I hate that I waited so long!


----------



## Rcuesico

Hello all! I purchased my first Fendi at NAP which is a textured leather bucket bag for $580. (Which I believe is a steal) Can anyone give me more info on it such as its release date/season etc? Thanks in advance 

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/441926/fendi/textured-leather-small-bucket-bag

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/441926/fendi/textured-leather-small-bucket-bag


----------



## nascar fan

If you could have two 3jours or one Peekaboo, which would you choose?


----------



## Summergirl82

nascar fan said:


> If you could have two 3jours or one Peekaboo, which would you choose?




I think I'd pick the peekaboo, do you have pictures?


----------



## nascar fan

Summergirl82 said:


> I think I'd pick the peekaboo, do you have pictures?


Yes.  back in a few with pics


----------



## nascar fan

Summergirl82 said:


> I think I'd pick the peekaboo, do you have pictures?


----------



## Summergirl82

nascar fan said:


>




Omg so hard, I would get the burgubdy 3 jours and the peekaboo [emoji12]


----------



## nascar fan

Summergirl82 said:


> Omg so hard, I would get the burgubdy 3 jours and the peekaboo [emoji12]


Oh, you're a lot of help!!!!!!!!  LOL!


----------



## authenticplease

nascar fan said:


> If you could have two 3jours or one Peekaboo, which would you choose?





nascar fan said:


>



That's a tough question, nascarfan........what does your bag collection look like. 

Personally, I have been trying to 'fill in' the missing aspects of mine and I have discovered that I have too much of a certain style/color so I don't necessarily believe in quanity. I would go for the peekaboo.......however the 3jours would be hard to choose between.


----------



## nascar fan

authenticplease said:


> That's a tough question, nascarfan........what does your bag collection look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I have been trying to 'fill in' the missing aspects of mine and I have discovered that I have too much of a certain style/color so I don't necessarily believe in quanity. I would go for the peekaboo.......however the 3jours would be hard to choose between.



The updated current collection is here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=234015
Kind of have to wade through more than bags there. To sum it up, Valentino and Marc Jacobs.


----------



## authenticplease

nascar fan said:


> The updated current collection is here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=234015
> Kind of have to wade through more than bags there. To sum it up, Valentino and Marc Jacobs.



You have a gorgeous collection!  Lots of stunning neutrals and basics.........I love your MJ bag from the album cover of your collection. It very unique and beautiful.  And your new Fendi PAB colorblock is missing from the album

Do you wear color or lots of neutrals in your wardrobe?   I would think a red or magenta bag would be a nice addition.......the 3jours have above is what shade(sorry but I can't really tell on my phone screen). 

And my heart skips a beat every time I see your lace Valentino booties.......they are incredible!


----------



## nascar fan

authenticplease said:


> You have a gorgeous collection!  Lots of stunning neutrals and basics.........I love your MJ bag from the album cover of your collection. It very unique and beautiful.  And your new Fendi PAB colorblock is missing from the album
> 
> Do you wear color or lots of neutrals in your wardrobe?   I would think a red or magenta bag would be a nice addition.......the 3jours have above is what shade(sorry but I can't really tell on my phone screen).
> 
> And my heart skips a beat every time I see your lace Valentino booties.......they are incredible!


Wow, you actually looked at them!  I love you!
I returned the color-block PAB!  I think it was the fact it is suede.  We weren't getting along and I was scared to carry it.  So I don't have one now.  
My wardrobe is a lot of black, burgundy, taupe, leopard print, some navy.  I don't wear much brown or red.  
The berry colored 3jour in the pic is a deep wine color.  I think the official name is burgundy.  The top part is taupe.  This one has no inside pockets.    I haven't carried it yet.   It's not in my album because I'm undecided about which way to go with it.  I'll probably keep it.  But I REALLY want that dove colored PAB.

And the Valentino booties, I need to wear them.  There's something about the pitch that makes them hard to wear.  And I'm really used to heels.  But they're soo pretty!  Thank goodness I got them on sale.


----------



## nascar fan

Decision made!!!  Guesses?


----------



## Summergirl82

nascar fan said:


> Decision made!!!  Guesses?




Peekaboo?


----------



## nascar fan

Summergirl82 said:


> Peekaboo?




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
How did you know?


----------



## nascar fan

I am thrilled with it!


----------



## Summergirl82

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3272651
> View attachment 3272652
> 
> I am thrilled with it!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## authenticplease

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3272651
> View attachment 3272652
> 
> I am thrilled with it!


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


> Oh, you're a lot of help!!!!!!!!  LOL!


I ended up doing exactly what you said!  I just realized that.



authenticplease said:


>


I know it!!!!!  This one has made my heart happy.  And THAT is the feeling that I look for.


----------



## nascar fan

Summergirl82 said:


> Omg so hard, I would get the burgubdy 3 jours and the peekaboo [emoji12]


I meant to reply to this and instead quoted my own post.
Anyway, I ended up doing exactly what your thought was!


----------



## loves

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3272651
> View attachment 3272652
> 
> I am thrilled with it!



gorgeous peekaboo, love the inner lining colour


----------



## lavy

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3272651
> View attachment 3272652
> 
> I am thrilled with it!



She's a beauty, congrats!


----------



## Summergirl82

nascar fan said:


> I meant to reply to this and instead quoted my own post.
> 
> Anyway, I ended up doing exactly what your thought was!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so you got the 3jours too!! It was hard to pass on it's gorgeous!!


----------



## nascar fan

Summergirl82 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so you got the 3jours too!! It was hard to pass on it's gorgeous!!


I did!  So burgundy 3jours and the Peekaboo.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Does anyone recognize this? TIA


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Does anyone recognize this? TIA



NO one`s seen this before?


----------



## crisbac

HandbagDiva354 said:


> NO one`s seen this before?


I haven't seen this key case in particular, but I saw this one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-b...e=1&siteId=je6NUbpObpQ-WzqPRwrPobfKORnWjsh.Kw


----------



## HandbagDiva354

crisbac said:


> I haven't seen this key case in particular, but I saw this one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-b...e=1&siteId=je6NUbpObpQ-WzqPRwrPobfKORnWjsh.Kw



:urock:


----------



## PotamusMom

Love that key case!  I was just that the boutique and I didn't see it


----------



## dVn85

Hello,

Can someone help me with Fendi shopping advice?
I'll be visiting France this summer and looking to pick up a bag.
I might hop over to Italy if prices are better and VAT.
Are prices better in Italy or Paris? And which country has a better VAT refund?

Thank you!


----------



## crisbac

dVn85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me with Fendi shopping advice?
> I'll be visiting France this summer and looking to pick up a bag.
> I might hop over to Italy if prices are better and VAT.
> Are prices better in Italy or Paris? And which country has a better VAT refund?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, dVn85! I just came from Italy a few days ago and I bought two bag bugs, Oret and Kurioso, and the VAT refund was around 13%. (I'll be doing a reveal soon.)


----------



## crisbac

dVn85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me with Fendi shopping advice?
> I'll be visiting France this summer and looking to pick up a bag.
> I might hop over to Italy if prices are better and VAT.
> Are prices better in Italy or Paris? And which country has a better VAT refund?
> 
> Thank you!


I forgot to add to the previous post: I think the prices are the same in Italy and France, you can check them online:
https://www.fendi.com/fr/woman/bags/highlights.html
https://www.fendi.com/it/donna/borse/highlights?null
I don't know about the VAT refund in France though.


----------



## dVn85

crisbac said:


> I forgot to add to the previous post: I think the prices are the same in Italy and France, you can check them online:
> https://www.fendi.com/fr/woman/bags/highlights.html
> https://www.fendi.com/it/donna/borse/highlights?null
> I don't know about the VAT refund in France though.


Thanks so much Crisbac, can't wait to see the review!


----------



## Jujuma

So thoughts, please be honest. For those who have not read any of my other posts...I got a buggie in April. He was bought because he looked like my real fur babies. I didn't use him in the heat of summer because I didn't think he'd be happy. I carried him sparingly up until, and excuse me I can't remember how long this has been going on but let's say January. I noticed his "nose" looked funny and took him back in to see what they thought at Fendi and they agreed his nose was not right. They took him in to go back to Italy for a "nose job". Pictures were first sent and it was decided his nose could not be fixed. Fendi has given me a store credit. Here is my problem, and it is a strange one for me, but there is nothing I want at Fendi right now. I have several Fendi bags, though not listed on my account at this Fendi because they were bought else where, I don't know if this makes a difference. The only thing I have bought at this store are the buggie in question and another one. The store credit makes me nervous because I was told Fendi does not give credits so the only thing I have now is a business card with a note written on it saying I have a credit there for the amount of buggie. I would prefer to have a credit back to my charge card since we are all in the agreement that buggie is damaged and should not be. Am I being unreasonable and should just wait till something comes in that I like? Problem being this is a mall where stores regularly go in and out of business and change location and also I no longer live close enough to pop in and out to monitor inventory or store status. What to do?


----------



## Jujuma

No thoughts? If I had to pick something I guess I would get the micro baguette. I can't decide between monster or regular version. I don't love that it only comes in black or white (regular) this season. I would of liked a nice neutral tan, taupe or beige. I like the idea that I can connected to one of my smaller bags for a little more room, or put small hard to find things in it when using a bigger bag. What do you guys think of this bag useful or not? The monster version is pretty cute....but in the long room the plain might be more useful. Anybody using one?


----------



## nascar fan

Jujuma said:


> No thoughts? If I had to pick something I guess I would get the micro baguette. I can't decide between monster or regular version. I don't love that it only comes in black or white (regular) this season. I would of liked a nice neutral tan, taupe or beige. I like the idea that I can connected to one of my smaller bags for a little more room, or put small hard to find things in it when using a bigger bag. What do you guys think of this bag useful or not? The monster version is pretty cute....but in the long room the plain might be more useful. Anybody using one?


I vote for the plain one.  
I understand your problem.  It sounds frustrating.  I think I'd go ahead and get something while it's fresh on their mind.  If they change managers or whatever, it might be a problem.


----------



## lavy

Jujuma said:


> So thoughts, please be honest. For those who have not read any of my other posts...I got a buggie in April. He was bought because he looked like my real fur babies. I didn't use him in the heat of summer because I didn't think he'd be happy. I carried him sparingly up until, and excuse me I can't remember how long this has been going on but let's say January. I noticed his "nose" looked funny and took him back in to see what they thought at Fendi and they agreed his nose was not right. They took him in to go back to Italy for a "nose job". Pictures were first sent and it was decided his nose could not be fixed. Fendi has given me a store credit. Here is my problem, and it is a strange one for me, but there is nothing I want at Fendi right now. I have several Fendi bags, though not listed on my account at this Fendi because they were bought else where, I don't know if this makes a difference. The only thing I have bought at this store are the buggie in question and another one. The store credit makes me nervous because I was told Fendi does not give credits so the only thing I have now is a business card with a note written on it saying I have a credit there for the amount of buggie. I would prefer to have a credit back to my charge card since we are all in the agreement that buggie is damaged and should not be. Am I being unreasonable and should just wait till something comes in that I like? Problem being this is a mall where stores regularly go in and out of business and change location and also I no longer live close enough to pop in and out to monitor inventory or store status. What to do?



How about a strap you?


----------



## Jujuma

lavy said:


> How about a strap you?







nascar fan said:


> I vote for the plain one.
> 
> I understand your problem.  It sounds frustrating.  I think I'd go ahead and get something while it's fresh on their mind.  If they change managers or whatever, it might be a problem.




nascarfan, yes I think plain is best. I totally agree about it being better to use it sooner rather than later I just wished there was something that I loved. It feels crazy to spend that type of money just because. I'd feel better if that micro was just a tad bigger. The monsters ones are really cute and I could see it on it's own as a cute little out to dinner bag if only it held my phone better. What to do??

lavy, I thought about the strap you and don't think I have the right type of bags for it. I have a LV Totally that I bought a LV long strap for and sometime wear it as a cross body so I'm all for adding straps I just don't know to what other bags.


----------



## Jujuma

Also ...just looked at By The Way bags. Thinking the mini in that might be a nice option. I don't know how I've gone from a monster to a new bag but somehow that's where I also seem to end up...or at least hubby will say that! At first I thought this bag was a little boring but I really like the pics that people have posted. I want to get this taken care of this week.


----------



## bagloverjm9

Let's play WWYD! 

I bought the Black Medium sized 2jours, but I haven't been able to stop thinking about the Petite Monster 2jours. 

If you could ONLY HAVE ONE, would you keep the classic black and jazz it up with bag charms... Or would you pick the Monster???


----------



## crisbac

Jujuma said:


> nascarfan, yes I think plain is best. I totally agree about it being better to use it sooner rather than later I just wished there was something that I loved. It feels crazy to spend that type of money just because. I'd feel better if that micro was just a tad bigger. The monsters ones are really cute and I could see it on it's own as a cute little out to dinner bag if only it held my phone better. What to do??
> 
> lavy, I thought about the strap you and don't think I have the right type of bags for it. I have a LV Totally that I bought a LV long strap for and sometime wear it as a cross body so I'm all for adding straps I just don't know to what other bags.





Jujuma said:


> Also ...just looked at By The Way bags. Thinking the mini in that might be a nice option. I don't know how I've gone from a monster to a new bag but somehow that's where I also seem to end up...or at least hubby will say that! At first I thought this bag was a little boring but I really like the pics that people have posted. I want to get this taken care of this week.


I agree with you, Jujuma, I also wish micro bags were a tad bigger. 
And I like the idea of a mini By The Way!


----------



## crisbac

bagloverjm9 said:


> Let's play WWYD!
> 
> I bought the Black Medium sized 2jours, but I haven't been able to stop thinking about the Petite Monster 2jours.
> 
> If you could ONLY HAVE ONE, would you keep the classic black and jazz it up with bag charms... Or would you pick the Monster???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295447
> View attachment 3295448


If I could have ONLY ONE, I'd choose the black 2Jours and a bag bug or a pom pom. And then, I'd make a wish list with more bag bugs and pom poms!


----------



## Jujuma

bagloverjm9 said:


> Let's play WWYD!
> 
> I bought the Black Medium sized 2jours, but I haven't been able to stop thinking about the Petite Monster 2jours.
> 
> If you could ONLY HAVE ONE, would you keep the classic black and jazz it up with bag charms... Or would you pick the Monster???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295447
> View attachment 3295448




I agree with crisbac. You can never go wrong with black. I have a monster, use to have two, and it was really fun deciding if I should two or one and they really looked great together.


----------



## nascar fan

bagloverjm9 said:


> Let's play WWYD!
> 
> I bought the Black Medium sized 2jours, but I haven't been able to stop thinking about the Petite Monster 2jours.
> 
> If you could ONLY HAVE ONE, would you keep the classic black and jazz it up with bag charms... Or would you pick the Monster???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295447
> View attachment 3295448




I'd have to know your personality to figure that one out. Without knowing, I'd go with the black. [emoji4]


----------



## bagloverjm9

I think I agree with you all. The monster is fun, but I can always accessorize the black with monsters and bugs! 

I am the most indecisive bag buyer on the freaking planet. Geez!!!


----------



## nascar fan

bagloverjm9 said:


> I think I agree with you all. The monster is fun, but I can always accessorize the black with monsters and bugs!
> 
> I am the most indecisive bag buyer on the freaking planet. Geez!!!


Well, you are not alone then.  I can't make up my mind on anything to save my life.
I can buy one, regret, return it ... regret the return and rebuy.


----------



## dhankhim

bagloverjm9 said:


> Let's play WWYD!
> 
> I bought the Black Medium sized 2jours, but I haven't been able to stop thinking about the Petite Monster 2jours.
> 
> If you could ONLY HAVE ONE, would you keep the classic black and jazz it up with bag charms... Or would you pick the Monster???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295447
> View attachment 3295448







I personally love my monster petite 2jours. it's my favorite fendi bag. I also add a bag bug too. lol. the black 2jours is not seasonal and will be available every season. the monster version changes color ways every season too. I personally love the bright contrast of red and blue. 
ps. I don't know if it's true but I read fendi is discontinuing the medium size 2jours.


----------



## bagloverjm9

nascar fan said:


> Well, you are not alone then.  I can't make up my mind on anything to save my life.
> 
> I can buy one, regret, return it ... regret the return and rebuy.




This is my life story.


----------



## bagloverjm9

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3296316
> 
> 
> I personally love my monster petite 2jours. it's my favorite fendi bag. I also add a bag bug too. lol. the black 2jours is not seasonal and will be available every season. the monster version changes color ways every season too. I personally love the bright contrast of red and blue.
> ps. I don't know if it's true but I read fendi is discontinuing the medium size 2jours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296319




SO cute. I wish I could justify having both [emoji30]


----------



## Petherezia

Hello friends, what do you think of Fendi Strap You? Is it worth to buy? I been thinking to get it ( attached below ) as seen on Olivia Palermo, and it costs lot of money  just for the strap ( yes for sure you can get another bag same value as it ) but i can't stop thinking to get it &#128513;. Fendi is so addictive &#128525;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128156; , their lately collections blew my wallet &#128514; Although i have had already another version of floral strap from other brand and i bought it long before Fendi has launched the strap you, i still keep thinking to get Fendi strap. Do i need to get it? Is it seasonal or just go with the plain ones or the florals (again) ? Need your opinions &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; Thank you 

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## nascar fan

Enjoying my bag.


----------



## nascar fan

Enjoyed this combo today


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> Enjoyed this combo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315782


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> Enjoyed this combo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315782



Great combination!


----------



## jukilove

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3304887
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304888
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304889
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends, what do you think of Fendi Strap You? Is it worth to buy? I been thinking to get it ( attached below ) as seen on Olivia Palermo, and it costs lot of money  just for the strap ( yes for sure you can get another bag same value as it ) but i can't stop thinking to get it &#128513;. Fendi is so addictive &#128525;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128156; , their lately collections blew my wallet &#128514; Although i have had already another version of floral strap from other brand and i bought it long before Fendi has launched the strap you, i still keep thinking to get Fendi strap. Do i need to get it? Is it seasonal or just go with the plain ones or the florals (again) ? Need your opinions &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; Thank you
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



I am thinking the same thing. I have my name down for a floral strap you, I love the look and have the perfect bag to go with it. But will I be tired of it in 2 years? It looks so trendy, but I kind of like that. 
Are you thinking of the studded one?


----------



## foodluvr

Hi! I'm new to this forum and just bought a Fendi BTW small in black from an online store.
On the back of the bag the leather is very smooth and homogenous whereas on the front in the middel there is one spot which looks a littel different from the rest (comparable to the sides of shoes when they have been worn for a while, just not as bad). I'm wondering if this is normal because of the natural leather or if it's a failure?
Can anyone help? Thanks!!
photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPHFUfcXOWKJyb90dLCIXhKg_cARFiBWNS51g60
photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOn7r_jnGSYFh8U_N1s18cMhDQYfdsU7MWKNtqz


----------



## foodluvr

Hey again, does anyone know where I can get my initials printed on the charm of the BTW bag? Thanks
Unfortunately there is no Fendi store nearby


----------



## Mariapia

Jennifer0618 said:


> Hello.You may see many new Fendi bags at
> 
> xxxxxxxxxg




Fakes![emoji35]


----------



## crisbac

foodluvr said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum and just bought a Fendi BTW small in black from an online store.
> On the back of the bag the leather is very smooth and homogenous whereas on the front in the middel there is one spot which looks a littel different from the rest (comparable to the sides of shoes when they have been worn for a while, just not as bad). I'm wondering if this is normal because of the natural leather or if it's a failure?
> Can anyone help? Thanks!!
> photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPHFUfcXOWKJyb90dLCIXhKg_cARFiBWNS51g60
> photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOn7r_jnGSYFh8U_N1s18cMhDQYfdsU7MWKNtqz


Oh! I can't get to see the pictures, foodluvr. Maybe you could try resizing them so that they are smaller, or you could try posting them again...


----------



## crisbac

foodluvr said:


> Hey again, does anyone know where I can get my initials printed on the charm of the BTW bag? Thanks
> Unfortunately there is no Fendi store nearby


I don't have a Fendi store nearby either, but if you share with us where you are located, some lovely tPFers could guide you.


----------



## foodluvr

Thanks for your answer crisbac!
I decided to keep the BTW bag so no need to show the pictures anymore. I don't know why they're not working :-/
I live in Duesseldorf, Germany


----------



## crisbac

foodluvr said:


> Thanks for your answer crisbac!
> I decided to keep the BTW bag so no need to show the pictures anymore. I don't know why they're not working :-/
> I live in Duesseldorf, Germany


That's great news, foodluvr! My BTW bag has kind of small grainy leather, and depending on the places, it has sectors where the leather is smoother, and also it has some small shinier marks, but I guess it's a natural characterisitc of the leather. 
I'm so far away I think I may not be of help as you are in Duesseldorf, Germany. Maybe other tPFers could answer. Or maybe if you call Fendi Munich, you could ask them if you could ship the bag to them, have it stamped, and then they could ship it back to you.


----------



## Heathkant

I just wanted to share this here because I love it! But I follow this one girl on a few sites her name is LaurenAtSaks. She always posts the cutest stuff and she just shared she's putting up a snapchat so she can share with her special followers privately on their brand new merch that normally you won't ever see on instagram and stuff! I just saw her post on the new fendi shoes yesterday she just got in. I'm thinking of buying a pair. I already love their wallets, does anyone own any of their shoes??


----------



## nascar fan

I have some new Fendi items.  I guess I need to do a reveal.
This thread is so slow!


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> I have some new Fendi items.  I guess I need to do a reveal.
> This thread is so slow!


Can't wait for your reveal, nascar fan!  And yes, this thread is slow... We need more Fendi fans...!


----------



## nascar fan

crisbac said:


> Can't wait for your reveal, nascar fan!  And yes, this thread is slow... We need more Fendi fans...!




Ok, I'm on it!  [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> Ok, I'm on it!  [emoji4][emoji4]


:urock:


----------



## nascar fan

crisbac said:


> :urock:


----------



## Om289

Beautiful!


----------



## whitino

gorgeous bags


----------



## Harper Quinn

I may have succumbed and got this beauty. She was 30% off in the sale! I love the combination of brown & pink trim!


----------



## authenticplease

Heathkant said:


> I just wanted to share this here because I love it! But I follow this one girl on a few sites her name is LaurenAtSaks. She always posts the cutest stuff and she just shared she's putting up a snapchat so she can share with her special followers privately on their brand new merch that normally you won't ever see on instagram and stuff! I just saw her post on the new fendi shoes yesterday she just got in. I'm thinking of buying a pair. I already love their wallets, does anyone own any of their shoes??



Yes! Me. Their shoes are so fun, a bit edgy at times but incredibly well made  I have a few pair......I tend to indulge in a pair every sale season.  And it's always hard to decide!

Which style do you have your eye on?


----------



## authenticplease

Harper Quinn said:


> I may have succumbed and got this beauty. She was 30% off in the sale! I love the combination of brown & pink trim!



OH, yea!


----------



## authenticplease

nascar fan said:


> Enjoyed this combo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315782



And I am enjoying the photos tonight. Fendi and Valentino are SUCH an incredible combo


----------



## crisbac

Have you seen the Fendi Shearling Fold Shopper Tote Bag in Blue? I love it! 
From the Neiman Marcus website...


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-Shearling-Fold-Shopper-Tote-Bag-Blue/prod190040502/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=Fendi&eItemId=prod190040502&cmCat=search&tc=543&currentItemCount=496&q=Fendi&searchURL=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&start=0&rows=30&q=Fendi&l=Fendi&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


----------



## crisbac

I'd like to share that I received a big surprise in the mail yesterday: a beautiful card for my birthday from my SA in Rome! He's awesome! 
_Sketch of a fur tablet, special design for Palazzo Fendi Boutique in Rome, realised in precious blue fur flowers. _
_

_


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Hello everyone!! Anyone available to chat about Fendi? 

I am a newbie with Fendi, need some advice)))


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3304887
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304888
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304889
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends, what do you think of Fendi Strap You? Is it worth to buy? I been thinking to get it ( attached below ) as seen on Olivia Palermo, and it costs lot of money  just for the strap ( yes for sure you can get another bag same value as it ) but i can't stop thinking to get it &#128513;. Fendi is so addictive &#128525;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128156; , their lately collections blew my wallet &#128514; Although i have had already another version of floral strap from other brand and i bought it long before Fendi has launched the strap you, i still keep thinking to get Fendi strap. Do i need to get it? Is it seasonal or just go with the plain ones or the florals (again) ? Need your opinions &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; Thank you
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



It has been a while ... Did you get one?

I was thinking about the Strap you for long. But only floral - because it is unique, colourful and make me smile. I recently got one - the third on your pic - and I am so happy with the purchase. I do not own any Fendi bags, but I got the strap for Jypsere, and I couldn't be more happier. I understand that it is seasonal but frankly, it seems like the trend had set up - Dior launched their straps, I would not be surprised to see other brands creating straps, like Gucci (personally, I am not a fan of Gucci, but the green-red strap would definitely consider). In terms of prices - well, I could have bought a wallet from LV, but ...  I consider it as investment and something to pass to my daughter when I have one. I hope she would be obsessed with purses as I am.


----------



## Roxall

Hi everyone!

I am doing a thesis about "luxury brands and their image on social media" for my Master in International Business.
Could you please fill out this survey? It takes only 5 min to fill it.
Thank you very much for your help! 

_N.B.: Please note that your responses will, of course, be anonymous_

Also, let me know if you'd like to have a chat about this subject with me. I would be happy to hear your opinion.


----------



## crisbac

Roxall said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am doing a thesis about "luxury brands and their image on social media" for my Master in International Business.
> Could you please fill out this survey? It takes only 5 min to fill it.
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> _N.B.: Please note that your responses will, of course, be anonymous_
> 
> Also, let me know if you'd like to have a chat about this subject with me. I would be happy to hear your opinion.


Hi, Roxall!  Let's chat!  Can I ask you what brought your attention to the subject you chose for your thesis? Or in other words, what was your inspiration?  TIA!


----------



## Roxall

crisbac said:


> Hi, Roxall!  Let's chat!  Can I ask you what brought your attention to the subject you chose for your thesis? Or in other words, what was your inspiration?  TIA!



Hi crisbac! 

Thanks for your reply! 

Of course! Actually, I wanted to write my thesis on a topic related to digital marketing at first.
And I thought about luxury-fashion as I was looking for an internship at Hermes for my gap year at that time, when I was choosing a topic.
The internship didn't happen, but it got me very interested in luxury-fashion branding. And to me, luxury-fashion and social media seemed, at first, two very opposite things for many reasons, though luxury brands can't avoid social media. So that's why I chose this topic.

But I have not had a chance yet to discuss it with people who are really active on social media and online communities dedicated to luxury-fashion.
Would you like to discuss it with me?


----------



## crisbac

Roxall said:


> Hi crisbac!
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Of course! Actually, I wanted to write my thesis on a topic related to digital marketing at first.
> And I thought about luxury-fashion as I was looking for an internship at Hermes for my gap year at that time, when I was choosing a topic.
> The internship didn't happen, but it got me very interested in luxury-fashion branding. And to me, luxury-fashion and social media seemed, at first, two very opposite things for many reasons, though luxury brands can't avoid social media. So that's why I chose this topic.
> 
> But I have not had a chance yet to discuss it with people who are really active on social media and online communities dedicated to luxury-fashion.
> Would you like to discuss it with me?


So interesting, Roxall! And Hermès has such charm! Too bad the internship didn't happen! Don't worry, the best is yet to come!  I don't know if I can be of help...!  I'm not so active in social media myself (Facebook, Instagram), but I use social media in order to get updated information from the brands I'm interested in, such as Fendi (my favorite), or not so much lately, Louis Vuitton. To me social media is like tools which help me choose and select the information I want to receive, and Fendi is so creative and has been surprising their customers so much that it's a real pleasure to follow Fendi's creativity.


----------



## Roxall

Thanks crisbac! 

Yes, that's true, I really like Hermès too. I usually love to watch their mini videos on Facebook. Sometimes, they are really attractive.
I am also interested in Fendi. I like some of their bags and the way they match colors (both vibrant and sophisticated somehow). And that's true, they are very creative!

Yeah I see. Many people I talked to actually tend to say the same thing about social media. But my thesis is also about online communities and I would say tPF definitely fits into this category.

So... if you'd like to share with me maybe, why did you join this forum? What do you usually do here and what motivates you to participate? Also, what is your perception of the luxury brands you follow in this forum? Do you like them more or less because of this forum? Could you tell me why?

Ok I think I asked too many questions at once


----------



## crisbac

Roxall said:


> Thanks crisbac!
> 
> Yes, that's true, I really like Hermès too. I usually love to watch their mini videos on Facebook. Sometimes, they are really attractive.
> I am also interested in Fendi. I like some of their bags and the way they match colors (both vibrant and sophisticated somehow). And that's true, they are very creative!
> 
> Yeah I see. Many people I talked to actually tend to say the same thing about social media. But my thesis is also about online communities and I would say tPF definitely fits into this category.
> 
> So... if you'd like to share with me maybe, why did you join this forum? What do you usually do here and what motivates you to participate? Also, what is your perception of the luxury brands you follow in this forum? Do you like them more or less because of this forum? Could you tell me why?
> 
> Ok I think I asked too many questions at once


 You know, I joined tPF because I came across the Fendi Forum and the Authentication Thread. I had doubts about a bag, and the lovely Authenticators here helped me out with it! And then, after I discovered tPF, I can't be one day without logging in to see what's going on as the atmosphere here is so friendly. You'll see everybody shares their reveals, their knowledge, or their doubts, and also everybody shares the fun and joy of everybody else's. Besides, tPF is a place to share information and learn, not only about new products, but also about materials, care and maintenance. So, I like to join other member's reveals or do my own reveals from time to time. And if I can be of help, I like to share what I know too. For instance, one of my Friends here, helped me get the e-mail address of a boutique in the US and that's not something Customer Care usually does.  As regards perception of the brands I follow, tPF has helped me confirm my perceptions. I love Fendi and tPF allows me to share my love for the brand with other people like me, and specially to share knowledge about the brand. I wouldn't say I love Fendi more because of the Forum, but that love is reinforced because of the Forum. My love for Fendi is related to their creativity, to the products and service they give their customers.  If you stay around here, you'll see how friendly tPFers are and you'll definitely fall in love with this wonderful community and you'll make Friends too ("Followers" as they are called after the revamp)!  I have learned a lot since I joined tPF, and I can't live without it!


----------



## Roxall

Yes I can imagine 
I have just joined the forum and I already can feel that people are very friendly here! 
I really should have joined this forum earlier! Some threads are really cool 
Also, what kind of knowledge are you getting about brands here? Is it mostly about their products, their new collections? Or is it also about brands themselves, like their history, their values, the atmosphere you get from them? And what interests you the most?
By the way, I have seen that there are even threads dedicated to people posting the products they buy. Are you following them and do you like it?
I am asking all this for my thesis but also, for some tips about the forum itself actually


----------



## crisbac

Roxall said:


> Yes I can imagine
> I have just joined the forum and I already can feel that people are very friendly here!
> I really should have joined this forum earlier! Some threads are really cool
> Also, what kind of knowledge are you getting about brands here? Is it mostly about their products, their new collections? Or is it also about brands themselves, like their history, their values, the atmosphere you get from them? And what interests you the most?
> By the way, I have seen that there are even threads dedicated to people posting the products they buy. Are you following them and do you like it?
> I am asking all this for my thesis but also, for some tips about the forum itself actually


That's great!  So, you see what I mean...!  TPF rocks!
Yes, I learn/like to know about the brand's products, new collections, launches, history, everything that comes up here on tPF, and everything that the brand generates. It's also relevant for me to know about the cultural activities of the brand, which transcend fashion, like the restoration of the Trevi Fountain (they did a fantastic work!), the new headquarters in the Palazzo della Civiltà Italiana, or the Artisans of Dreams Exhibition, which I'd like to visit. (I guess that's because I love Rome!) And I'm particualrly interested in the Fendi Bag Bugs, which I think are a work of art you can carry around with you.  Here's the link to the Bag Bugs Thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-bag-bugs.858179/
Have you seen the reveal threads? I like them a lot, and I like to post a reveal whenever I can too. You know, it reminds me when I was a little girl and my friends and I shared our birthday presents. There was no envy or jealousy whatsoever, just fun and joy! And that's the spirit here on tPF, and also, the spirit of inspiration and ideas!


----------



## crisbac

Roxall said:


> Yes I can imagine
> I have just joined the forum and I already can feel that people are very friendly here!
> I really should have joined this forum earlier! Some threads are really cool
> Also, what kind of knowledge are you getting about brands here? Is it mostly about their products, their new collections? Or is it also about brands themselves, like their history, their values, the atmosphere you get from them? And what interests you the most?
> By the way, I have seen that there are even threads dedicated to people posting the products they buy. Are you following them and do you like it?
> I am asking all this for my thesis but also, for some tips about the forum itself actually


Btw, you can see a Thread with the Buggies' names in the Fendi Reference Library, here's the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-bag-bug-monster-pics-only.880836/
I hope you enjoy, Roxall!


----------



## Roxall

Wow! I wasn't expecting this. The bag bugs are so cute and funny! It's really nice! 

What you call reveal threads is the ones where people show what they've just got right? Yes then I see what you mean.
I think I'd like that too. And I find it interesting also. You know, some people I have been talking to don't really appreciate that others display what they bought or received, saying it kind of make the brand be too accessible but I am not sure I agree with them. Sometimes, it just gives you inspiration as you said 

Oh and you said at some point you are not really interested in LV lately, could you tell me why?


----------



## crisbac

Roxall said:


> Wow! I wasn't expecting this. The bag bugs are so cute and funny! It's really nice!
> 
> What you call reveal threads is the ones where people show what they've just got right? Yes then I see what you mean.
> I think I'd like that too. And I find it interesting also. You know, some people I have been talking to don't really appreciate that others display what they bought or received, saying it kind of make the brand be too accessible but I am not sure I agree with them. Sometimes, it just gives you inspiration as you said
> 
> Oh and you said at some point you are not really interested in LV lately, could you tell me why?


I'm so glad you liked the buggies, Roxall! 
Yes, those are the reveals. How curious some people think that makes the brands too accessible, now that almost all luxury brands are going online (with online shops) in order to get the attention of the new younger generations so as to get their new customers.
I think the reason I'm not into LV so much lately is mainly that LV closed down the Buenos Aires and Punta del Este boutiques (I'm in BA), which makes it more complicated to access the brand directly. And coincidentally, I was in Rome at the time Fendi started to launch the monster collection, and that really attracted me to the brand.


----------



## Roxall

crisbac said:


> I'm so glad you liked the buggies, Roxall!
> Yes, those are the reveals. How curious some people think that makes the brands too accessible, now that almost all luxury brands are going online (with online shops) in order to get the attention of the new younger generations so as to get their new customers.
> I think the reason I'm not into LV so much lately is mainly that LV closed down the Buenos Aires and Punta del Este boutiques (I'm in BA), which makes it more complicated to access the brand directly. And coincidentally, I was in Rome at the time Fendi started to launch the monster collection, and that really attracted me to the brand.


Haha ok I see. Wow it seems like you travel a lot! 
Yeah the buggies are cool! Do you have some of them?
Well yes, I do agree with you that luxury brands can get the attention of younger generations on social media. And it's not as if, because they display products there, suddenly, everyone can afford them...
Which reminds me, did you ever decide to buy something because you saw comments or posts talking positively about a product or a brand? Or did you stop buying a brand after reading negative comments about them? Or are you more influenced by product photos?


----------



## crisbac

Roxall said:


> Haha ok I see. Wow it seems like you travel a lot!
> Yeah the buggies are cool! Do you have some of them?
> Well yes, I do agree with you that luxury brands can get the attention of younger generations on social media. And it's not as if, because they display products there, suddenly, everyone can afford them...
> Which reminds me, did you ever decide to buy something because you saw comments or posts talking positively about a product or a brand? Or did you stop buying a brand after reading negative comments about them? Or are you more influenced by product photos?


Yes, I have some buggies, Roxall.  Recently, dear tPF member ceedoan asked me about my buggie family... Here's the link (you have to scroll down a little): http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-bag-bugs.858179/page-160
About what you're asking, I normally don't buy things just because of positive comments. And I never stopped buying a brand because of negative comments. And when I like something, tPF helps me a lot because for instance, suppose I like the By The Way bag, I can go to the dedicated thread for that bag and see the pictures and comments other members post. That way you can learn about what fits in the bag, available colors, materials, sizes, possible color transfer, etc. If you take a look at this thread for example, you'll see what I mean... http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anybody-who-is-buying-or-has-bought-the-by-the-way-bag.870621/
HTH!


----------



## crisbac

Roxall said:


> Haha ok I see. Wow it seems like you travel a lot!
> Yeah the buggies are cool! Do you have some of them?
> Well yes, I do agree with you that luxury brands can get the attention of younger generations on social media. And it's not as if, because they display products there, suddenly, everyone can afford them...
> Which reminds me, did you ever decide to buy something because you saw comments or posts talking positively about a product or a brand? Or did you stop buying a brand after reading negative comments about them? Or are you more influenced by product photos?


Btw, Roxall. what is your opinion as a new member? Is it possible that pictures and opinions in a forum like tPF can be of more help at the time of deciding on a particular purchase? I mean, the Internet can have ads and pictures prepared for selling, but here the pictures and comments come from the real life.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi all!! Bought a Fendi 2jours at a secondhand consignment shop here in HK yesterday. I'm pretty confident (after thorough research) of its authenticity. 

I do love it but not quite sure if the bag looks ok on me. I need to hear your honest opinion please me out.


----------



## nascar fan

just popping in with a cool pic.


----------



## nascar fan

and another


----------



## nascar fan

this is a SUPER SLOW group!
what's up with that?  no Fendi excitement?


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> and another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465061


Everything is super cool, nascar fan!  I love the shoes!  And the pompon is so beautiful!


----------



## nascar fan

crisbac said:


> Everything is super cool, nascar fan!  I love the shoes!  And the pompon is so beautiful!


Thanks!  
The shoes are wonderful!


----------



## nascar fan

[emoji4]


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3468317
> 
> [emoji4]


Love, love, love, dear nascar fan!  It's a fantastic combo! So chic and so fun! So Fendi!


----------



## nascar fan

crisbac said:


> Love, love, love, dear nascar fan!  It's a fantastic combo! So chic and so fun! So Fendi!



Thanks!  I am so excited about all of it. I feel stupid for spending so much on puffs of fur, but they make me happy for some reason. 
Thanks for commenting. [emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi all!!! I'm a having thoughts of getting a FENDI Peekaboo Selleria in Large and the price tag is about USD5000. I have never fork out that money for a handbag, so I'm a bit uncomfortable doing so. I know Peekaboo is such a classic and beautiful handbag but I'm not so sure how it holds it value. 

What do you think girls, Is Fendi Peekaboo is good handbag investment wise? Please I want to hear your thoughts


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!  I am so excited about all of it. I feel stupid for spending so much on puffs of fur, but they make me happy for some reason.
> Thanks for commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Same with me!  I sometimes cannot believe how I love the bug bags so much...! They make me happy too!


----------



## dangerouscurves

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi all!!! I'm a having thoughts of getting a FENDI Peekaboo Selleria in Large and the price tag is about USD5000. I have never fork out that money for a handbag, so I'm a bit uncomfortable doing so. I know Peekaboo is such a classic and beautiful handbag but I'm not so sure how it holds it value.
> 
> What do you think girls, Is Fendi Peekaboo is good handbag investment wise? Please I want to hear your thoughts



Unfortunately, Fendi doesn't hold it's value but I still love it. I have had so many Fendi items before that I sold for much lower. I saw on EBay Fendi Peekaboo Selleria were sold at very lower price so I'd suggest you to stalk Ebay instead.


----------



## aa12

has anyone ever been to the fendi shop in Grand Cayman? I read that there is one, but cannot find much info on it...


----------



## authenticplease

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!  I am so excited about all of it. I feel stupid for spending so much on puffs of fur, but they make me happy for some reason.
> Thanks for commenting. [emoji106][emoji173]️




Such a stunning combo


----------



## authenticplease

I hope everyone is enjoying today surrounded by family & friends


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying today surrounded by family & friends


I wish you have a wonderful holiday season, dear authenticplease! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hello everyone... my first Fendi post. i bought a vintage Fendi recently and it needs a very small amount of work - the inside is suede and could use a cleaning (but i don't know how), and the outside leather has two or three marks that i'd like to remove. i usually buy chanel and use leather surgeons to repair my items. where would i go for some work on a Fendi bag... any recommendations or maybe a thread on this? thank you in advance.


----------



## crisbac

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hello everyone... my first Fendi post. i bought a vintage Fendi recently and it needs a very small amount of work - the inside is suede and could use a cleaning (but i don't know how), and the outside leather has two or three marks that i'd like to remove. i usually buy chanel and use leather surgeons to repair my items. where would i go for some work on a Fendi bag... any recommendations or maybe a thread on this? thank you in advance.


Hi, ccbaggirl89! I was taking a look at the Leather Surgeons website and in the section "About us", "Accepted bands", it shows they also accept Fendi for repairs/restoration: http://www.leathersurgeons.com/brands


----------



## ccbaggirl89

crisbac said:


> Hi, ccbaggirl89! I was taking a look at the Leather Surgeons website and in the section "About us", "Accepted bands", it shows they also accept Fendi for repairs/restoration: http://www.leathersurgeons.com/brands


thank you. i saw that as well, but was hoping for other suggestions. every time i've inquired about other brands they seem to have a reason to say they cannot fix it, except if it's chanel. i can always try though.


----------



## crisbac

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you. i saw that as well, but was hoping for other suggestions. every time i've inquired about other brands they seem to have a reason to say they cannot fix it, except if it's chanel. i can always try though.


Oh! They do that?  How disappointing!! I really hope other tPFers chime in with information about places that can repair or restore a Fendi bag...


----------



## authenticplease

crisbac said:


> I wish you have a wonderful holiday season, dear authenticplease! Merry Christmas!


----------



## authenticplease

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you. i saw that as well, but was hoping for other suggestions. every time i've inquired about other brands they seem to have a reason to say they cannot fix it, except if it's chanel. i can always try though.



Hi ccbaggirl89!  I'm not certain where you are located.  I personally love Santana Creative.  They have a boutique front in ATL but their main repair is in NC.  http://santanacreative.com/

Here is a list from the CL reference thread with other tPFers recommendations for reputable high end repair locations......

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/christian-louboutin-cobbler-resource.399531/


----------



## nicole0612

Laura Berger said:


> We all know that prices for Fendi bags vary quite a bit across countries. You should check out this site that compares prices of Fendi bags globally: http://www.designerbagprices.com; I found it quite useful.



That is interesting! I'm not sure if it's totally accurate though. It says a Chanel WOC is $4700 USD!


----------



## fashion_84

nicole0612 said:


> That is interesting! I'm not sure if it's totally accurate though. It says a Chanel WOC is $4700 USD!


Looks like the http://www.designerbagprices.com prices are right (at least now). Chanel WOC $2,100.


----------



## nicole0612

fashion_84 said:


> Looks like the http://www.designerbagprices.com prices are right (at least now). Chanel WOC $2,100.



Thanks for checking again! Must have been a little momentary glitch.


----------



## tnt134

Has anyone seen this bag anywhere ?


----------



## Bag-rehab

Hi everyone,
  I am new to Fendi. I just started to really like their curent designs.  It is more fun and I can add some fun things like bag bug or strap you To the bag. My question is which style should I get for my first Fendi bag? I normally prefer classic. So I am thinking about Peekaboo bag. Is it classic enough to be wearing in the next few years without feeling out of fashion? What is your thoughts? Like I said I am new to Fendi and recently just fall in love with their designs but haven't done much research.... TIA


----------



## crisbac

Bag-rehab said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to Fendi. I just started to really like their curent designs.  It is more fun and I can add some fun things like bag bug or strap you To the bag. My question is which style should I get for my first Fendi bag? I normally prefer classic. So I am thinking about Peekaboo bag. Is it classic enough to be wearing in the next few years without feeling out of fashion? What is your thoughts? Like I said I am new to Fendi and recently just fall in love with their designs but haven't done much research.... TIA


Hi, Bag-rehab!  Well, the Peekaboo is iconic, the same as the Fendi Baguette, which was the first 'It-bag’.  You can't go wrong with anything Fendi, maybe you have to think which bag suits your lifestyle better. 
And the Peekaboo can also be made to order.  https://newyorkstyleguide.com/fendi-peekaboo-made-to-order-experience/


----------



## Bag-rehab

crisbac said:


> Hi, Bag-rehab!  Well, the Peekaboo is iconic, the same as the Fendi Baguette, which was the first 'It-bag’.  You can't go wrong with anything Fendi, maybe you have to think which bag suits your lifestyle better.
> And the Peekaboo can also be made to order.  https://newyorkstyleguide.com/fendi-peekaboo-made-to-order-experience/


Thank you crisbac. How long ago was the Peekaboo released? Do Fendi have the classic line like Chanel?


----------



## crisbac

My pleasure, Bag-rehab!  The Peekaboo was released in 2009 and it had a renaissance in 2014. You can read a fantastic article about the Peekaboo on PurseBlog: http://www.purseblog.com/fendi/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-fendi-peekaboo-bag/
I'm not much into Chanel but Fendi has the Selleria line. As the Fendi webpage says, _Fendi’s Peekaboo Selleria bags embody the company's long tradition of artisanal workmanship and timeless sophistication_. You can read more about the Selleria Line in this article with a bit of history: http://www.azureazure.com/fashion/fendi-selleria-honoring-the-family-name
And browse the Fendi webpages for the current designs and Made-To-Order experience:
https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/must-see/peekaboo
https://www.fendi.com/us/man/must-see/selleria
https://www.fendi.com/us/fendi-roma/craftsmanship/made-to-order
HTH!


----------



## Bag-rehab

crisbac said:


> My pleasure, Bag-rehab!  The Peekaboo was released in 2009 and it had a renaissance in 2014. You can read a fantastic article about the Peekaboo on PurseBlog: http://www.purseblog.com/fendi/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-fendi-peekaboo-bag/
> I'm not much into Chanel but Fendi has the Selleria line. As the Fendi webpage says, _Fendi’s Peekaboo Selleria bags embody the company's long tradition of artisanal workmanship and timeless sophistication_. You can read more about the Selleria Line in this article with a bit of history: http://www.azureazure.com/fashion/fendi-selleria-honoring-the-family-name
> And browse the Fendi webpages for the current designs and Made-To-Order experience:
> https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/must-see/peekaboo
> https://www.fendi.com/us/man/must-see/selleria
> https://www.fendi.com/us/fendi-roma/craftsmanship/made-to-order
> HTH!


Thank younso mucj crisbac for your information. I am probably not there yet for the MTO. Maybe one day butvit is such a great idea!!


----------



## crisbac

Bag-rehab said:


> Thank younso mucj crisbac for your information. I am probably not there yet for the MTO. Maybe one day butvit is such a great idea!!


My pleasure, Bag-rehab!  Please, keep us updated about your decision!


----------



## Bag-rehab

crisbac said:


> My pleasure, Bag-rehab!  Please, keep us updated about your decision!


Sure! Will keep you posted. I think I am gonna go with Peekaboo medium, maybe regular or  Selleria. More questions For Chanel or LV bags, we can tell what year were those bags made from by the numbers on the hologram or date code.Can we tell the production year with Fendi? What the numbers on the leather tag and clothe tag mean? Sorry for too many questions. Can someone show me the link to get to know the bag more? Thank you again


----------



## crisbac

Bag-rehab said:


> Sure! Will keep you posted. I think I am gonna go with Peekaboo medium, maybe regular or  Selleria. More questions For Chanel or LV bags, we can tell what year were those bags made from by the numbers on the hologram or date code.Can we tell the production year with Fendi? What the numbers on the leather tag and clothe tag mean? Sorry for too many questions. Can someone show me the link to get to know the bag more? Thank you again


A Medium Peekaboo Regular or Selleria would be an excellent choice, Bag-rehab!  But I don't think you can get that kind of code information here so as not to go into details about authenticity markers as it aids counterfeiters. However, you can always have Fendi bags authenticated on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/
HTH!


----------



## Bag-rehab

crisbac said:


> A Medium Peekaboo Regular or Selleria would be an excellent choice, Bag-rehab!  But I don't think you can get that kind of code information here so as not to go into details about authenticity markers as it aids counterfeiters. However, you can always have Fendi bags authenticated on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/
> HTH!


I see. I am sure will send the bag to be authenticated. Thank you


----------



## crisbac

Bag-rehab said:


> I see. I am sure will send the bag to be authenticated. Thank you


You're welcome, Bag-rehab!


----------



## lalasocal

Does anybody have any experience with lambskin bags from fendi? I'm thinking of getting this backpack that they just released but had second thoughts when I saw it was lambskin.


----------



## gnetief

Hi Fendi lovers, I just want to ask a general question,not sure if I can post it here. I have a few old fendi bags, and back in the days they come with hologram stickers. Does anyone know if Fendi these days uses RFID tag only instead of the old hologram stickers? The reason I ask is because I was doing some cleaning up of my bags and while I was looking through things, I realised my peekaboo from the 2016 AW collection only has the serial tag and RFID, no hologram sticker.  
TIA all


----------



## anasanfran

Oh, come to mama!!!!! I adore vintage Fendi! 1800 is a bit too much for me (on eBay now) but I can drool from afar!


----------



## gnetief

lalasocal said:


> Does anybody have any experience with lambskin bags from fendi? I'm thinking of getting this backpack that they just released but had second thoughts when I saw it was lambskin.



I think lamb leather in general requires more care, it's not that scratch resistant. I have a Fendi piece in lamb leather, it's not too bad so far, there are two scratches but not in an ugly noticeable way if you know what I mean. My Celine luggage in smooth calf leather I think has a similar size scratch which is far more noticeable and just looks ugly and sad.


----------



## dollface26

Hey - I'd post this as its own thread but it won't let me - 

Have any of you been to the Fendi in Bicester Village (nr Oxford)? Do they carry current bags, I want to buy a small by the way bag and obviously a discount would be great, just wondering if anyone had any experience buying Fendi from outlets? 

Thanks!!


----------



## memo.alive

lalasocal said:


> Does anybody have any experience with lambskin bags from fendi? I'm thinking of getting this backpack that they just released but had second thoughts when I saw it was lambskin.


I don't think any type of skin in the Fendi range is going to be very delicate, I gifted a regular baguette to my mom (granted, it's not lambskin, I think it's regular calf) but, she's, let's just say she doesn't baby her bags... AT ALL, then again, if you think you're not that "careful", perhaps you could go the cuoio romano (selleria) way, they have great selleria backpacks, the only thing is, since selleria is the top at Fendi, it's not going to be cheap, but take it from me (I recently got a selleria men's peekaboo) that leather might be just as sturdy as Chanel's caviar, hope this helps!


----------



## memo.alive

gnetief said:


> Hi Fendi lovers, I just want to ask a general question,not sure if I can post it here. I have a few old fendi bags, and back in the days they come with hologram stickers. Does anyone know if Fendi these days uses RFID tag only instead of the old hologram stickers? The reason I ask is because I was doing some cleaning up of my bags and while I was looking through things, I realised my peekaboo from the 2016 AW collection only has the serial tag and RFID, no hologram sticker.
> TIA all


You're probably right, Fendi has incorporated this type of authentication technology to bags, from the most casual to the top of the line (selleria), I recently got a selleria and no holograms, stickers or anything were to be seen, the only thing that hasn't changed (with the selleria line) is the iconic selleria plaque, in my case, the plaque is sterling and has the serial number information, from what I know, the serial number must match the cards or documentation you were given with your bag, if you're having any doubts or concerns about your bags, go to your local Fendi boutique, SAs at Fendi are really nice, or at least they're the loveliest in my town, they are trained to detect the information based on the serial numbers. I'm actually waiting for my SA to give me some insider info on that, I'd like to know exactly what the numbers in the plaque mean, but from what she told me depending on the number is the assembly line, the season code and the production number of the bag, hope this helps!


----------



## gnetief

memo.alive said:


> You're probably right, Fendi has incorporated this type of authentication technology to bags, from the most casual to the top of the line (selleria), I recently got a selleria and no holograms, stickers or anything were to be seen, the only thing that hasn't changed (with the selleria line) is the iconic selleria plaque, in my case, the plaque is sterling and has the serial number information, from what I know, the serial number must match the cards or documentation you were given with your bag, if you're having any doubts or concerns about your bags, go to your local Fendi boutique, SAs at Fendi are really nice, or at least they're the loveliest in my town, they are trained to detect the information based on the serial numbers. I'm actually waiting for my SA to give me some insider info on that, I'd like to know exactly what the numbers in the plaque mean, but from what she told me depending on the number is the assembly line, the season code and the production number of the bag, hope this helps!


Hi, thank you so much for the information. I did go to my Fendi boutique last week and asked them about my peekaboo, it turns out I was worrying too much =) Rfid is the new technology for authentication.


----------



## crisbac

TPFers in Sydney... From Fendi Instagram: _"Fendi celebrates the opening of a new boutique in Westfield Sydney with a chic dinner party at @bennelong_sydney at @sydneyoperahouse. #FendiSydney" 


_


----------



## gnetief

Hi guys, I got my second kan I from luisaviaroma, the letter "A" in the front logo stamping isn't as pressed in as the rest, do you guys think it will leave a bad impression? =/
Here is a photo. Thanks all.


----------



## gnetief

Hi guys, I got my second kan I from luisaviaroma. But the letter "A" in the front logo stamping isn't as pressed in as the rest, do you guys think it will leave a bad impression? Here's a photo, thanks all =)


----------



## crisbac

gnetief said:


> Hi guys, I got my second kan I from luisaviaroma. But the letter "A" in the front logo stamping isn't as pressed in as the rest, do you guys think it will leave a bad impression? Here's a photo, thanks all =)
> View attachment 3646062


I wouldn't have problems with that... But if you don't feel comfortable... do you think you could ask for a replacement?


----------



## gnetief

crisbac said:


> I wouldn't have problems with that... But if you don't feel comfortable... do you think you could ask for a replacement?


Hi crisbac, Yeh I did feel uncomfortable initially, but got over it. They've sold out this style on their website, so I thought if I return it I may not be able to find it again.


----------



## crisbac

gnetief said:


> Hi crisbac, Yeh I did feel uncomfortable initially, but got over it. They've sold out this style on their website, so I thought if I return it I may not be able to find it again.


I'm so happy you decided to keep it.  I've been to the Fendi Palazzo in Rome recently and I didn't see this model there. My SA told me they are selling fast...! Btw, a pic of the Palazzo at night...


----------



## gnetief

crisbac said:


> I'm so happy you decided to keep it.  I've been to the Fendi Palazzo in Rome recently and I didn't see this model there. My SA told me they are selling fast...! Btw, a pic of the Palazzo at night...
> 
> View attachment 3649817


Just gorgeous!!! I haven't had a chance to visit, my mum has been there and said the building is full of character. Apparently yeh, not all models are available in every store, there are a few I love but sadly they're not available in Australia including the striped one I got. I wonder why  have you bought any of the kan Is?


----------



## crisbac

gnetief said:


> Just gorgeous!!! I haven't had a chance to visit, my mum has been there and said the building is full of character. Apparently yeh, not all models are available in every store, there are a few I love but sadly they're not available in Australia including the striped one I got. I wonder why  have you bought any of the kan Is?


Yes, great definition: full of character.  Last year, my former SA guided me through a tour to see the renovations and it's awesome. Besides, there's a space upstairs for meetings, it's so magnificently decorated...  I also wonder why not all models are available everywhere, by my SA's comment some models sell so fast because of the great amount of tourists the Palazzo receives. And another example: I asked for the new buggie with blue fur and red eyelashes and they had not received it yet at the Palazzo, which really surprised me. Answering if I have bought a Kan I: I haven't. The main reason is my DH gave me a Picotin 22 for Christmas, so that would be too soon for me to buy another bag...


----------



## gnetief

crisbac said:


> Yes, great definition: full of character.  Last year, my former SA guided me through a tour to see the renovations and it's awesome. Besides, there's a space upstairs for meetings, it's so magnificently decorated...  I also wonder why not all models are available everywhere, by my SA's comment some models sell so fast because of the great amount of tourists the Palazzo receives. And another example: I asked for the new buggie with blue fur and red eyelashes and they had not received it yet at the Palazzo, which really surprised me. Answering if I have bought a Kan I: I haven't. The main reason is my DH gave me a Picotin 22 for Christmas, so that would be too soon for me to buy another bag...



Don't worry about your husband, it's been three months already, need a new bag, LOL,  My husband is the same, sometimes I buy my bags secretly, and if he asks I just tell him it's an old bag he doesn't remember me buying, hahahaha. I'm actually thinking if I should get a Picotin or a mini everlyn, and a lindy, a C and a K, the list goes on, lol, we'll need to jump into the Hermes threads


----------



## crisbac

gnetief said:


> Don't worry about your husband, it's been three months already, need a new bag, LOL,  My husband is the same, sometimes I buy my bags secretly, and if he asks I just tell him it's an old bag he doesn't remember me buying, hahahaha. I'm actually thinking if I should get a Picotin or a mini everlyn, and a lindy, a C and a K, the list goes on, lol, we'll need to jump into the Hermes threads


 I've told my DH I'm thinking about a future friend for my Pico 22: a Pico 18...  The Hermes threads are so tempting, real enablers...!


----------



## memo.alive

crisbac said:


> I'm so happy you decided to keep it.  I've been to the Fendi Palazzo in Rome recently and I didn't see this model there. My SA told me they are selling fast...! Btw, a pic of the Palazzo at night...
> 
> View attachment 3649817


Now I really need to take advantage of the offer the store manager at the local boutique mentioned, she said, whenever I had plans to be in Rome, I should tell her so she could arrange a tour of the Palazzo, the atelier and the hotel, TBH that's one of the things I'm actually considering visiting Rome for the first time (I know, Rome is gorgeous and obviosly they have so much stuff and places to visit).

Since she offered that to me, the thought has been roaming my mind...


----------



## crisbac

memo.alive said:


> Now I really need to take advantage of the offer the store manager at the local boutique mentioned, she said, whenever I had plans to be in Rome, I should tell her so she could arrange a tour of the Palazzo, the atelier and the hotel, TBH that's one of the things I'm actually considering visiting Rome for the first time (I know, Rome is gorgeous and obviosly they have so much stuff and places to visit).
> 
> Since she offered that to me, the thought has been roaming my mind...


That's such a great offer, memo.alive!  Rome is my favorite city in the whole world and whenever I go to Rome there's always something new to discover. The Fendi Palazzo is a fabulous building, really worth seeing, along with all the treasures Rome has. If you're thinking about this destination, you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## Suri21

love it !


crisbac said:


> I'm so happy you decided to keep it.  I've been to the Fendi Palazzo in Rome recently and I didn't see this model there. My SA told me they are selling fast...! Btw, a pic of the Palazzo at night...
> 
> View attachment 3649817


----------



## amyleipei

Hi,

I am new to this forum. 

xxx not allowed


----------



## averagejoe

I just saw the Ferragamo x Sara Battaglia collection and my first thought was Fendi! Is it just me or does it look like Fendi's hypnotic zigzag line? Even the fur charms and use of vivid colour-blocking remind me of Fendi:












They're not bad. In fact, they're the most interesting Ferragamo bags I have ever seen! But the description on the website, that the zigzag is a Ferragamo icon, is lost on me. For an "icon", they certainly don't use it much.


----------



## crisbac

averagejoe said:


> I just saw the Ferragamo x Sara Battaglia collection and my first thought was Fendi! Is it just me or does it look like Fendi's hypnotic zigzag line? Even the fur charms and use of vivid colour-blocking remind me of Fendi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not bad. In fact, they're the most interesting Ferragamo bags I have ever seen! But the description on the website, that the zigzag is a Ferragamo icon, is lost on me. For an "icon", they certainly don't use it much.


I agree with you, averagejoe!


----------



## purselover100

so chic


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received an email that the Fendi sale has started!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Hello!  I signed up to PF not too long ago but I thought I'd introduce myself to the Fendi crowd over here.

While my bag collection is mostly COACH, I've been introducing brands like Chanel and Louis Vuitton to my handbag and SLG family. Moreover, I think it's a good thing to enjoy bags from different price points and designers since they are all unique in a way.  I describe myself as a classic bag aficionado with a rebellious touch.

Fendi has been always on my "Bags I Want To Have" list.  Their design is always relevant.  I've never handled a Fendi bag in my entire life until now (because now I can afford these premier designer bags). I think I will learn something when I read the threads over here and see photos of Fendi bags in action.

To say the least, I have my eye on a small By The Way bag.  It is so cute and classic and won't feel out of place with my bag family.

Thanks for letting me introduce myself.


----------



## crisbac

pearlsnjeans said:


> Hello!  I signed up to PF not too long ago but I thought I'd introduce myself to the Fendi crowd over here.
> 
> While my bag collection is mostly COACH, I've been introducing brands like Chanel and Louis Vuitton to my handbag and SLG family. Moreover, I think it's a good thing to enjoy bags from different price points and designers since they are all unique in a way.  I describe myself as a classic bag aficionado with a rebellious touch.
> 
> Fendi has been always on my "Bags I Want To Have" list.  Their design is always relevant.  I've never handled a Fendi bag in my entire life until now (because now I can afford these premier designer bags). I think I will learn something when I read the threads over here and see photos of Fendi bags in action.
> 
> To say the least, I have my eye on a small By The Way bag.  It is so cute and classic and won't feel out of place with my bag family.
> 
> Thanks for letting me introduce myself.


Hi, pearlsnjeans!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

crisbac said:


> Hi, pearlsnjeans!



Thank you, @crisbac!


----------



## crisbac

pearlsnjeans said:


> Thank you, @crisbac!


My pleasure, pearlsnjeans!  If you're thinking of adding a small By The Way to your collection, I can tell you from my experience that it's a very versatile bag, from day to night, and a favorite of mine for carrying on trips. Great choice!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

crisbac said:


> My pleasure, pearlsnjeans!  If you're thinking of adding a small By The Way to your collection, I can tell you from my experience that it's a very versatile bag, from day to night, and a favorite of mine for carrying on trips. Great choice!



Thanks again, @crisbac!  I saw this bag at my local Fendi store.  However, I didn't try it on since I just bought a bag that I've been studying/researching about for a while from LV.

But I will definitely study this "By the Way" bag from Fendi as it is a lovely design and very timeless shape.  Do you mind if I ask you for a photo of your bag or a link to a post where this particular model is reviewed/heavily photographed?

Thank you again in advance.


----------



## crisbac

pearlsnjeans said:


> Thanks again, @crisbac!  I saw this bag at my local Fendi store.  However, I didn't try it on since I just bought a bag that I've been studying/researching about for a while from LV.
> 
> But I will definitely study this "By the Way" bag from Fendi as it is a lovely design and very timeless shape.  Do you mind if I ask you for a photo of your bag or a link to a post where this particular model is reviewed/heavily photographed?
> 
> Thank you again in advance.


My pleasure, pearlsnjeans! You can find a whole thread dedicated to the By The Way bag on the Fendi Forum, here's the link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anybody-who-is-buying-or-has-bought-the-by-the-way-bag.870621/
That thread has grown a lot!  I like to go through it sometimes to see the pictures all over again. 
And I started two threads to introduce some of my buggies but also my two small By The Way bags (black and turtledove), here are the links where you can see both bags: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-fendi-furry-friends.935913/ (especially on the second page), and https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-furry-friends-and-btw-reveal.952493/
I hope they can be of help!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

crisbac said:


> My pleasure, pearlsnjeans! You can find a whole thread dedicated to the By The Way bag on the Fendi Forum, here's the link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anybody-who-is-buying-or-has-bought-the-by-the-way-bag.870621/
> That thread has grown a lot!  I like to go through it sometimes to see the pictures all over again.
> And I started two threads to introduce some of my buggies but also my two small By The Way bags (black and turtledove), here are the links where you can see both bags: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-fendi-furry-friends.935913/ (especially on the second page), and https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-furry-friends-and-btw-reveal.952493/
> I hope they can be of help!



Thank you so much, @crisbac!  Those links are very helpful (sorry I'm not around to reply immediately--kinda cutting back on forum time).


----------



## Richard Evans

Can anyone identify this Fendi tote?  My daughter received this from her grandmother and it is probably decades old.


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! I am on a hunt for a sneaker and found this slip-ons online. I can't find anything on search here. Has anyone got them? Are they TTS? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ColdSteel

Hi Fendi Lovers! I've had a couple lovely vintage bags (that skinny stripe!), a B belt, and just got my first pair of new-to-me shoes! After years of ballet, a few years of retail support, and generally growing my feet are a little wider. So I guess we're just in the waiting room wearing two socks on one foot til it fits! From working in an upscale dept store I know Fendi runs about a half size small for me but wow! Must be the toe.

Why must I love pointy patent shoes so much!?

Something about those vintage bags sets my heart a-flutter. Maybe it's the durability of the coated canvas vs. the uncoated fatter stripes?

I'm just really excited for my shoes' grand debut!

(Pardon the floor... I sucked up a pen in the vacuum and it only recently started causing issues.)


----------



## Suri21

gagabag said:


> Hi all! I am on a hunt for a sneaker and found this slip-ons online. I can't find anything on search here. Has anyone got them? Are they TTS? Thanks in advance.


like this shoes so much.


----------



## shoyukoto

Hello,
I'm new to Fendi and I just purchased a used Monster Nylon Backback ( a 2016 collection with the leather trimmed).
From the picture it didn't look like it had any problem, but when I got it in real life I noticed three noticeable mark / stains. I know one of them is a stains. Is it possible to go to a legit Fendi store (near one is in San Fransisco) to help fix the backpack? I marked the green one. It looks light in picture, but it's very dark stains that I can't remove it. And especially one annoying long scratch mark. TOT

Can I also go to the store to ask if this bag is authentic, which i am 90% it is. Since the tag is correct.


----------



## show pony

Hi ladies, doesn't anyone know much about vintage Fendi clothes? I've seen a few pieces pop up with 'Fendi SSang' on it and googled it but no information has come up. Is this an authentic range and does anyone have any information about what era or line it is from? I just thought it was a little odd that some of the details were in English rather than Italian. Here's a picture of a SSang label. TIA.


----------



## Cabsms

I 


crisbac said:


> My pleasure, Bag-rehab!  The Peekaboo was released in 2009 and it had a renaissance in 2014. You can read a fantastic article about the Peekaboo on PurseBlog: http://www.purseblog.com/fendi/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-fendi-peekaboo-bag/
> I'm not much into Chanel but Fendi has the Selleria line. As the Fendi webpage says, _Fendi’s Peekaboo Selleria bags embody the company's long tradition of artisanal workmanship and timeless sophistication_. You can read more about the Selleria Line in this article with a bit of history: http://www.azureazure.com/fashion/fendi-selleria-honoring-the-family-name
> And browse the Fendi webpages for the current designs and Made-To-Order experience:
> https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/must-see/peekaboo
> https://www.fendi.com/us/man/must-see/selleria
> https://www.fendi.com/us/fendi-roma/craftsmanship/made-to-order
> HTH! [/QUOTE
> Wow! What great information, thank you! I am new to this forum and have been eyeing the Fendi Peekaboo in the mini. I want an iconic day to night bag. Chanel is a bit too pricey for me for now (we are building a new house and I am.sneaking this bag in lol) . I looked at the Prada small Galleria (dated?) and the Lady Dior mini. . .  I have to say that the hardware on the Dior looked almost cheap.
> 
> I am loving the look of the Peekaboo in the black but the lambskin worries me. Can anyone tell me how durable it is?
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## iamraccoon

Aarushi said:


> the Saks online design sale


they have great bags on sale this time! I want the Think Fendi Tote


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi, guys!
I haven't been a longtime member and I've been posting here and there. I love italian design and fashion, and one day I hope to get a fendi baguette and a fendi by the way.
Have you seen the prefall collection? It has some gorgeous pieces!!


----------



## modestine

Hi Fendi fans!

I'm pretty early in my handbag collection and have never owned a Fendi anything.  I recently saw a post about this bag on social media and can't stop thinking about it!  I do lean towards more "special" or "fun" vs classic items, but am I going through a Peter Pan syndrome?    What are your thoughts on the bag and also any insight on the micro size?  I do carry other small bags (Gucci mini marmont, Chanel mini flap, Gucci soho disco) but I think this may be the smaller than those.


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi all.

Can anyone recommend a paid authenticator service for Fendi bags besides authenticate4u?

I am worried about a bag not having a hologram. Theres a sticker inside the RFID tag though

Thanks


----------



## Crysallis

So late to the party.... but I am so darn excited that I finally acquired a mini and a micro peekaboo SQUEEEEEE! but with that said....  an anyone enlighten me with when these were released? Would love to at lease know a bit of back story about them really... 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone know the size Camilla wears? Thank you.


----------



## minoxa33

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone know the size Camilla wears? Thank you.
> View attachment 4200664


I guess it is a Selleria in mini? Regular would be bigger.


----------



## GucciSparkles

Does anyone else collect vintage Fendi bags? I would love some tips on how to control some of the peeling.


----------



## mcwee

Pom Pom tree at Fendi Ginza. So interesting.


----------



## GucciSparkles

mcwee said:


> Pom Pom tree at Fendi Ginza. So interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281028


scary


----------



## GucciSparkles

GucciSparkles said:


> Does anyone else collect vintage Fendi bags? I would love some tips on how to control some of the peeling.


I collect vintage Fendi and am experimenting with Mod Podge sealant fingers crossed


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone know of a good site that can tell you what season some Fendi sunglasses came from...have a pair currently waiting for someone to tell me if they are real in The Authenticate These Accessories thread...think they are real myself but would like to know what year they were made.


----------



## AEGIS

GucciSparkles said:


> I collect vintage Fendi and am experimenting with Mod Podge sealant fingers crossed




What do you use it for?


----------



## GucciSparkles

AEGIS said:


> What do you use it for?


Seal the canvas from peeling. Going to try a leather sealant on the leather straps and boarders


----------



## F a e

Hi experts, would you recommend any of the Fendi card holders for men? I’m trying to help a friend decide on a brand.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everyone, I'm curious, what do you think about the peekaboo runway bag attached?  It's $6000 CAD and I love it but just wondering if the pockets will stand the test of time or if I should go for a plain peekaboo.  The good news with the bag, is one side has the pockets and the other side is plain.  I would appreciate some feedback.


----------



## Cabsms

Hi there, this is just my humble opinion but I am not a big fan of the pockets.  Especially at that price. You are relegating it to a day bag. Without the pockets the bag is more classic and versatile.

Good luck and please let me know what you decide on


----------



## Coconuts40

Cabsms said:


> Hi there, this is just my humble opinion but I am not a big fan of the pockets.  Especially at that price. You are relegating it to a day bag. Without the pockets the bag is more classic and versatile.
> 
> Good luck and please let me know what you decide on



Thank you for your opinion.  I slept on it and decided against the bag. I do love it but I am afraid it will be dated with time.  I do agree that for that cost I need to be 100% certain.  Thank you again


----------



## katg519

hi!  i’m new to fendi and wanted to find out if anyone knows the price in london or paris for the mini peekaboo in lambskin?  i’ll be there next month for a work trip and wanted to take advantage of the VAT since i dont live in the EU.  TIA!


----------



## Lisie

hey ladies, anybody owns the western boots from last seasons collection. i tried them on in the shop and then ordered them online in the same size but they are a bit snug. does anybody have any experience if they get a bit softer/Wider when worn? thanks


----------



## leesharon

I see a couple of recent posts asking for Fendi pricing across countries so figured I share some data I found. Prices below are for the Fendi Peekaboo (regular) handbag in US$ dollar (converted using today's exchange rate). Excludes any tax e.g., VAT/GST/Sales Tax. 

Source: https://handbag-prices.com/fendi/peekaboo/

Interesting to see that Europe is $1K+ cheaper compared to the US. Wow quite a difference!

Finland US$ 2898 (€ 2581)
Italy US$ 2945 (€ 2623)
Spain US$ 2970 (€ 2645)
Belgium US$ 2970 (€ 2645)
Netherlands US$ 2970 (€ 2645)
Austria US$ 2994 (€ 2667)
France US$ 2994 (€ 2667)
Germany US$ 3019 (€ 2689)
Luxembourg US$ 3071 (€ 2735)
Turkey US$ 3294 (TRY 18559)
United Kingdom US$ 3339 (£ 2542)
Switzerland US$ 3485 (CHF 3472)
Canada US$ 3677 (C$ 4900)
Australia US$ 3752 (A$ 5273)
United Arab Emirates US$ 3965 (AED 14562)
Saudi Arabia US$ 4035 (SAR 15133)
Qatar US$ 4199 (QAR 15290)
United States US$ 4200
Hong Kong US$ 4306 (HK$ 33800)


----------



## ElisabethHedge

Dear experts,

Does this bag classified as a Fendi Baguette?

It's a rather big Tote size:
L39cm x H20cm x D6.5cm

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## ElisabethHedge

I can't believe I just bought a pre-loved Fendi Spy Sequin limited edition for only $200. It's a reputable consignment store and the shop explained to me there are some major demages to the bag and hence this price. Its previous owner kept the original price tag which costed $5,480. I know Spy is no longer popular and no one is really using it but it's simply too pretty to look at, like an art piece. I hope the community agrees too. Here are some photos.

Now I have to find some repair shop and think of some creative ways to resurrect it


----------



## chandanananana

Does anyone know if Fendi boutiques will ship a bag to you? I'm eyeing a bag that's only available in France and will be in the UK next week. Wondering if they will ship it to me there. Ideas?


----------



## MJDaisy

ElisabethHedge said:


> I can't believe I just bought a pre-loved Fendi Spy Sequin limited edition for only $200. It's a reputable consignment store and the shop explained to me there are some major demages to the bag and hence this price. Its previous owner kept the original price tag which costed $5,480. I know Spy is no longer popular and no one is really using it but it's simply too pretty to look at, like an art piece. I hope the community agrees too. Here are some photos.
> 
> Now I have to find some repair shop and think of some creative ways to resurrect it
> 
> View attachment 4397904
> View attachment 4397905


I adore the fendi spy and just ordered one last night from fashionphile. I had previously owned a fashionphile one and sold it when I bought my house because I wasn't using it very often but I've been missing it so much!

Have you heard of bagrehab? check out their instagram (@Bagrehab). They do the most amazing restorations on damaged bags.


----------



## ElisabethHedge

MJDaisy said:


> I adore the fendi spy and just ordered one last night from fashionphile. I had previously owned a fashionphile one and sold it when I bought my house because I wasn't using it very often but I've been missing it so much!
> 
> Have you heard of bagrehab? check out their instagram (@Bagrehab). They do the most amazing restorations on damaged bags.


Thanks! Let me check them out!


----------



## chandanananana

What would you guys do? I'm torn between bags!! trying to decide between:
-Chanel 2.55 reissue
-Fendi Kan I with the embossed logo
-Fendi Baguette (white) 

I know they're all so different!! But it would be my first Chanel or my first Fendi. I've been obsessed with both brands for a long time. Chanel's price increases make me want to buy it now rather than later but Fendi is having a serious design moment right now and I'm loving the use of the embossed logos. Thoughts?!?!


----------



## lizzie9595

First time posting and not sure if this is the right place! But I have recently bought a vintage Fendi Baguette, it is the jersey/neoprene material that is in great condition, but it the material is slightly sticky, does anyone know how to clean it or get rid of the stickiness?!


----------



## kate.viles26

Hi all!
I'm wondering if my fellow Fendi lovers can help me out =) I've been searching for the below Fall '19 bag for a month or so now, and can't find it anywhere. When i called one Fendi boutique, the SA told me the brand had cancelled production of this bag. Has anyone ever heard of this happening?! Also, if anyone has happened to see it yet in any boutiques, please let me know - I'm dreaming about this bag! =)


----------



## chandanananana

Addy said:


> Please use this thread to chat


Does anyone have a bag insert recommendation for the Fendi Peekaboo XLite large? Trying to use the bag for work!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, do you know of any reputable authenticators for Fendi? I’m currently waiting from our awesome authenticators here but I figured I can get a second opinion while I waif [emoji846] TIA!


----------



## OneMoreDay

So this tote is making a comeback as well. I'm waiting to see if they'll reissue it in the Fendi monogram fabric. I've been wanting one ever since I first saw Elsa Hosk and her vintage version but if they reissue it, I'd like to see how it looks in the updated version.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Saw this being modeled today at the Fendi boutique @ Saks NYC with canvas logo shoulder strap and it looked amazing!


----------



## baglover1996

Hi there! I just purchased this the Fendi Small Runaway Tote in mesh ff. I'm wondering if anyone has this bag and has used a bag organizer in it? If so which one? I want to organize my things in the bag as well as make it a big more opaque. Thanks in advanced! 
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-small-runaway-printed-logo-mesh-shopper/5133256/full


----------



## girlhasbags

baglover1996 said:


> Hi there! I just purchased this the Fendi Small Runaway Tote in mesh ff. I'm wondering if anyone has this bag and has used a bag organizer in it? If so which one? I want to organize my things in the bag as well as make it a big more opaque. Thanks in advanced!
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-small-runaway-printed-logo-mesh-shopper/5133256/full


I am considering this bag. Please share when you get it. I cant find much on it and I am really interested. I hope you love it.


----------



## Yuki85

Hi guys, 

I hope you can explain it to me: 

I want to sell my fendi monster WOC that I have used only 2 or 3 times. I paid at that time 3 years ago 790 Euro and now I would like to sell it for 400 Euro. I posted it on our local website for one year now! I haven’t received any offer so far! It seems nobody wants it. My question is: do fendi bags not hold their resell value very well or do I ask too much? 

[emoji120]


----------



## girlhasbags

Yuki85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope you can explain it to me:
> 
> I want to sell my fendi monster WOC that I have used only 2 or 3 times. I paid at that time 3 years ago 790 Euro and now I would like to sell it for 400 Euro. I posted it on our local website for one year now! I haven’t received any offer so far! It seems nobody wants it. My question is: do fendi bags not hold their resell value very well or do I ask too much?
> 
> [emoji120]


The resale value is a bit lower or it might be the collection. The monster theme is probably the problem no one is really looking for it. Sorry hope it sells.


----------



## Yuki85

girlhasbags said:


> The resale value is a bit lower or it might be the collection. The monster theme is probably the problem no one is really looking for it. Sorry hope it sells.



Thank you! Usually I am a LV girl, therefore, I am not sure about Fendi‘s collections. I thought I asked for too much. Now I know at least that the resale values for this collection is low.


----------



## baglover1996

girlhasbags said:


> I am considering this bag. Please share when you get it. I cant find much on it and I am really interested. I hope you love it.


Hey there! So I do not plan on using an organizer with it because it is relatively small for a tote and not as see through as I initally thought.


----------



## baglover1996

Has anyone ever purchased from Tessabit.com? I'm considering purchasing a Fendi bag on there. I called Fendi customer service and they said Tessabit.com is not one of their authorized merchants, meaning they don't directly supply to them. Farfetched sells some of Tessabit items through their own site as well, which makes me believe it's legitimate, but just want to double check! Thanks in advanced


----------



## Narnanz

Hello there from New Zealand,
I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a replacement  lens for my 2006 Fendi Buckle Sunglasses.
They are very scratched to bits.
Any ideas would be welcomed


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi have anybody purchase Fendi Kan U here?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Does anyone know when the Fall sale starts at Fendi?


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

yakusoku.af said:


> Does anyone know when the Fall sale starts at Fendi?



I am wondering myself as well. I did place an online order during the sale 2 years ago. According to my account I placed it on December 9th 2017. So I am guessing the online sale will start any day now.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I called Fendi at Ala Moana and they told me they weren’t gonna have a year end sale. She said they were trying to move  away from sales and something about Hawaii being cheaper. I’m not sure if this the same for all stores but I guess Hawaii isn’t having a sale.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

my local Fendi boutique having Christmas event, we are doing Candle decorations.

Served with cute cookies inspired by buttons on Fendi Jacket with FL monogram


----------



## DaisyDD

Question for anyone out here today.. I need to buy a Fendi dust bag, the yellowish one.  Do the dust bags have a black tag inside them or a white tag?  Appreciate any help on this!!


----------



## chellemg

My black leather Mon Tresor bag keep having white patches on them!
I tried cleaning it with leather cleaner or wet wipes but the patches keep coming back!!


----------



## IleanaB

Hi, does anybody know where to buy or replace a lost vintage fendi baguette buckle? Thanks!


----------



## PinkPoppyx

Hi guys just wondering will there be a fendi price increase soon globally?


----------



## MrChris

My SA told me there will be a price increase on 7th June


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi all,
I love Fendi but can’t afford it right now so I’m happy reading this forum and browsing online. However I have been into the brand for years and I think the era of the dotcom, lei and by the way was fendi’s best recent times and not now...
With the recent relaunch of the Baguette and the popularity of the logo (plus Lagerfeld’s legacy) Fendi is living a very popular time. However I think the new designs are not innovative at all or plain uggly (I’m thinking the Karligraphy or that giant ff vintage inspired tote). I thought the lei selleria and the dotcom had innovative shapes, the hardware was creative, and that touch of exotics (snake and that iconic crocodile tale on the by the way) made sure you got a lot of bag for the price. Now... the totes and the crossbodys are nothing new and quite boring. Of course the baguette is gorgeous but not sure about those squishy leathers...
This is just my personal opinion of course. But I look at dotcoms and leis and by the ways (which is the only one still in production) and they take my breath away. The silouettes, the leathers... 
Great for me because their resell value is terrible hehe so i’ll get an insane good deal and sport a unique bag.
Do you agree with me?


----------



## NYERINLONDON

I'm obsessing over this version of the baguette. I'm wondering if this interlace version is silly for a frequent use bag? I don't own any all-fabric bags...


----------



## Sunshine mama

NYERINLONDON said:


> I'm obsessing over this version of the baguette. I'm wondering if this interlace version is silly for a frequent use bag? I don't own any all-fabric bags...
> 
> View attachment 4785609


It's gorgeous!
It seems to be woven tightly in the pictures. Does it come with the FF strap?


----------



## Sunshine mama

susanagonzc said:


> Hi all,
> I love Fendi but can’t afford it right now so I’m happy reading this forum and browsing online. However I have been into the brand for years and I think the era of the dotcom, lei and by the way was fendi’s best recent times and not now...
> With the recent relaunch of the Baguette and the popularity of the logo (plus Lagerfeld’s legacy) Fendi is living a very popular time. However I think the new designs are not innovative at all or plain uggly (I’m thinking the Karligraphy or that giant ff vintage inspired tote). I thought the lei selleria and the dotcom had innovative shapes, the hardware was creative, and that touch of exotics (snake and that iconic crocodile tale on the by the way) made sure you got a lot of bag for the price. Now... the totes and the crossbodys are nothing new and quite boring. Of course the baguette is gorgeous but not sure about those squishy leathers...
> This is just my personal opinion of course. But I look at dotcoms and leis and by the ways (which is the only one still in production) and they take my breath away. The silouettes, the leathers...
> Great for me because their resell value is terrible hehe so i’ll get an insane good deal and sport a unique bag.
> Do you agree with me?


I agree in  that I do like some designs and don't care for other designs.
But this applies for other fashion houses also.
Different strokes for different folks!
What I may love, people may hate,  and what others love, I may hate.
That makes the world an interesting place IMO.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous!
> It seems to be woven tightly in the pictures. Does it come with the FF strap?


yes it does come with that strap as well. It seems to be the same fabric as the standard FF print one


----------



## Sunshine mama

NYERINLONDON said:


> yes it does come with that strap as well. It seems to be the same fabric as the standard FF print one


Thank you.  It must have been hard to weave with the standard FF print leather.  That leather is pretty stiff isn't it?
Regardless, I still think it's gorgeous. I personally would not make it an everyday bag though.  I would still carry it a lot if I had it!


----------



## BBBagHag

Love it. 


NYERINLONDON said:


> I'm obsessing over this version of the baguette. I'm wondering if this interlace version is silly for a frequent use bag? I don't own any all-fabric bags...
> 
> View attachment 4785609


----------



## winter_knight

susanagonzc said:


> Hi all,
> I love Fendi but can’t afford it right now so I’m happy reading this forum and browsing online. However I have been into the brand for years and I think the era of the dotcom, lei and by the way was fendi’s best recent times and not now...
> With the recent relaunch of the Baguette and the popularity of the logo (plus Lagerfeld’s legacy) Fendi is living a very popular time. However I think the new designs are not innovative at all or plain uggly (I’m thinking the Karligraphy or that giant ff vintage inspired tote). I thought the lei selleria and the dotcom had innovative shapes, the hardware was creative, and that touch of exotics (snake and that iconic crocodile tale on the by the way) made sure you got a lot of bag for the price. Now... the totes and the crossbodys are nothing new and quite boring. Of course the baguette is gorgeous but not sure about those squishy leathers...
> This is just my personal opinion of course. But I look at dotcoms and leis and by the ways (which is the only one still in production) and they take my breath away. The silouettes, the leathers...
> Great for me because their resell value is terrible hehe so i’ll get an insane good deal and sport a unique bag.
> Do you agree with me?



I can understand what you mean. I plan on getting the baguette because I find that to be a beautiful bag. Also look at the trends. Right now the plain book tote is fashionable. We're seeing bags that in my opinion is too large to be carrying around. I hope you get the bag of your dreams at an amazing price once the time is right!


----------



## Tingeling

Hi. I'm trying to get the Fendi Yellow Velvet Baguette bag, but it's only avaliable on the Hong Kong and Japan website. I've called all stores and they do not ship overseas. 
The only place I find it is at the Buyma site, but I am really reluctant to buy from them. Seems scary to be in the hands of a personal shopper.I know they talk about strick counterfeit laws in Japan...but I mean, all countries have strickt counterfeit laws...people still sell fakes all the time lol.
Anybody know about a Fendi retailer that might have that bag? Thank you


----------



## AnnaHalina

Tingeling said:


> Hi. I'm trying to get the Fendi Yellow Velvet Baguette bag, but it's only avaliable on the Hong Kong and Japan website. I've called all stores and they do not ship overseas.
> The only place I find it is at the Buyma site, but I am really reluctant to buy from them. Seems scary to be in the hands of a personal shopper.I know they talk about strick counterfeit laws in Japan...but I mean, all countries have strickt counterfeit laws...people still sell fakes all the time lol.
> Anybody know about a Fendi retailer that might have that bag? Thank you


Haven’t seen it in real life yet. Is there a waiting list somewhere ? If I see it in London I’ll let you know x


----------



## Tingeling

AnnaHalina said:


> Haven’t seen it in real life yet. Is there a waiting list somewhere ? If I see it in London I’ll let you know x


It looks like it’s only avaliable in Asia at this point. If you see it please let me know. Thank you so much.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am in no way stating this is the biggest problem in my world or THE world. Bags are helping me to focus on something besides my world crashing down around me. So with that in mind, I am sooooo excited to get my first baguette. It is driving me nuts because I ordered it online 6 days ago and still no update, hasn't shipped. I am hovering around cautious excitement. I am so worried the order will cancel and I am trying to sort of prepare for that let down.  I cannot wait to get the bag. It's my first Fendi. It is driving me nuts waiting.


----------



## EvaH

Hi everyone, 2 questions: 
1- I was wondering if the peekaboo iconic mini in romano leather actually holds it shape well over time?
2- Does anyone own the Kan U in large in black? I am really scared that the leather might scratch too easily + the bag might not hold its shape well... 

For comparison I have attached 2 of the Fendi that I own, the 2j going strong since 2013 and and the Fendi mini-bag which is 3 years old and although the leather is soft, it has not slouch in any way.


----------



## coconuthoney4

hey all i would appreciate if someone helped me authenticated this bag for me before I purchase! thank you 








						Fendi mini baguette Denim Fabric  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Fendi mini baguette Denim Fabric. Condition is Pre-owned excellent. Used a few times only.  Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.<br> No duster bag. But i will make sure to pack it professionally.<br> The bag is about 11 inches wide, 6 inches tall and 1.5 inches deep ( can be expanded to...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Happy Luppy

Hi Ladies, 

I was wondering if the Kan I Small (or Mini?) bag heavy due to the chains? TIA!


----------



## zstarr

Addy said:


> Please use this thread to chat




Is there anyone know why is the one screw on my fendi is like carriage bolt? is this replacement already or its normal design? thanks


----------



## zstarr

Hello! Is there anyone know why is the other one screw on my fendi is like a carriage bolt? Is this a replacement or its a normal design? thank you!


----------



## bglvr

I purchased this fendi bag awhile back and I'm trying to figure out what it was originally called. 
Anyone know whether the baguettes with the embossed 'fendi' leather and the colourful lining was apart of a special edition?


----------



## wakeupmoon

Hi does anyone know what this Fendi is called? Thank you!!


----------



## topglamchic

Does anyone have the Fendi Roma Sunshine Shopper?  I’m curious about any opinions/reviews. I haven’t found much about it.


----------



## Louboutin329

Hi! Does anyone have any intel on if Fendi shoes will be marked down this season?


----------



## AnnaHalina

Any fendi baguette in embossed nappa leather owners? Has it been a good purchase in your opinion and what colour did you go for ? X


----------



## Adriana19882

Anyone else order the leather baguette only to get it and be super underwhelmed? I just received the beige baguette in nappa leather (medium size?) and it feels so flimsy. I knew the bag wasn’t very structured but I just feel like it’s way overpriced for what it is. I still love the look of the bag but leaning towards returning.


----------



## AnnaHalina

Adriana19882 said:


> Anyone else order the leather baguette only to get it and be super underwhelmed? I just received the beige baguette in nappa leather (medium size?) and it feels so flimsy. I knew the bag wasn’t very structured but I just feel like it’s way overpriced for what it is. I still love the look of the bag but leaning towards returning.


I know what you mean ! That’s the reason why I didn’t buy it. I loved the look of it and the style but I’m a structured bag king of girl. Personally I’d it is not a hell yeah I would return it


----------



## LemonDrop

@AnnaHalina It is not super structured. I love it for the soft smooshiness of it. On my shelf it stands up leaning against something but would not stand up on it's own. However it doesn't quite melt into a puddle of flatness   I love the feel, the rich color and I love the options to carry it.  If you swoon over structure I wouldn't get it. This bag is a smooshy swoon. It is an in-between bag when describing structure.


----------



## mariatd

topglamchic said:


> Does anyone have the Fendi Roma Sunshine Shopper?  I’m curious about any opinions/reviews. I haven’t found much about it.


I don’t have it, but I’m obsessed with it.


----------



## AnnaHalina

LemonDrop said:


> @AnnaHalina It is not super structured. I love it for the soft smooshiness of it. On my shelf it stands up leaning against something but would not stand up on it's own. However it doesn't quite melt into a puddle of flatness   I love the feel, the rich color and I love the options to carry it.  If you swoon over structure I wouldn't get it. This bag is a smooshy swoon. It is an in-between bag when describing structure.


Thank you so much ! That’s so useful. I can imagine it being very nice and soft on your arm when you carry it. I will hold fire for now as I am defo more of a structured bag kind of girl. Thank you so much for you to help  xx


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> @AnnaHalina It is not super structured. I love it for the soft smooshiness of it. On my shelf it stands up leaning against something but would not stand up on it's own. However it doesn't quite melt into a puddle of flatness   I love the feel, the rich color and I love the options to carry it.  If you swoon over structure I wouldn't get it. This bag is a smooshy swoon. It is an in-between bag when describing structure.


Thank you for your extra fun, visual, and entertaining description!!! I totally get what you are talking about!!!


----------



## galliano_girl

Hi! If anyone have Fendi gloves (men or woman)? If you bought it in store it was with dustbag, box?


----------



## LemonDrop

I have had such nice service with Fendi. I had to return an item that I bought online. About 3-4 days after I sent it I received notice that they received it. And on day 6 I received the refund to my card.  They were also very helpful through chat when I purchased another bag. I hope this is consistent.


----------



## sheesha

Hi .. I've been eyeing the Fendi Kan I small bag and the bucket for just a run around day bag that can also transition to the evening. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


----------



## gettinpurseonal

sheesha said:


> Hi .. I've been eyeing the Fendi Kan I small bag and the bucket for just a run around day bag that can also transition to the evening. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


I love the Kan I so much that I have 7 different colors, styles, and sizes!! (OK technically a couple of them are Kan U). The only difference is the clasp.


----------



## gettinpurseonal




----------



## jaskg144

Does anyone know if Fendi will repair a bag in-store that I bought pre-loved?


----------



## jmr008

Hi, I want to purchase my first fendi and it would be the double F mini. Anyone have thoughts on this one? Is it too small?


----------



## VSUVUS

FYI...price increase in the US on June 4th


----------



## duggi84

The SA showed us a red lizard mini Peekaboo the other day while I was trying to decide between a By The Way Mini and a Large Cage Baguette (went with the BTW).  I was appalled at the cracking already present in several areas between the scales on the lizard, especially where the bag folded on the sides and over the top of the clasp area, it looked like it'd already been used for 5 years or so.  And the leather was so waxy and the color looked just painted on.  I have to admit that I was really surprised by the lack of quality for such an expensive bag.  Has anyone else seen this, or did I just see a mistake that left the factory?  I wish I'd taken pics.


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> FYI...price increase in the US on June 4th
> 
> View attachment 5100284


Sooooo cool!!!


----------



## katemo

Hello  could someone tell me the name of this one? Google search failed


----------



## labellavita27

Does anyone know if You can choose from exotic leathers for a MTO bag?


----------



## Roe

Hello.  Looking for some opinions on tote bags.  I've been looking to add a boxy tote or book tote ( don't know what they are called) 
I've been eyeing the Fendi Sunshine Tote for some time now.  I've also been eyeing the Dior Book Tote as well as the On The go for LV, Looking for some opinions before I get this bag.  I know its a trend now but would like a medium sized tote that i can incorporate for the years to come as a work bag or perhaps weekend travelling bag.  Your thoughts on the 3 I mentioned are much appreciated. 

1. Fendi Sunshine Tote
2. LV On The Go
3. Dior Book Tote


----------



## Tingeling

Hi. Anyone have the Fendi First bag, small size? What do you think? Do you love it? Thank you.


----------



## SallyGeeWannabe

I’d also love to hear anyone’s thoughts on the fendi first. Insta has some pics of it in the grey wool monogram but I haven’t seen it in the US. Does anyone know if or when the grey monogram will be coming to the US? Thanks!


----------



## fabdiva

Tingeling said:


> Hi. Anyone have the Fendi First bag, small size? What do you think? Do you love it? Thank you.


I have the small (caramel) and medium (black).  I haven't carried it yet, but it is so beautiful!  The only reason I haven't carried it is because I need to exchange it.  There was a tiny defect by the handle and they're trying to locate another one for me.


----------



## MCJ

fabdiva said:


> I have the small (caramel) and medium (black).  I haven't carried it yet, but it is so beautiful!  The only reason I haven't carried it is because I need to exchange it.  There was a tiny defect by the handle and they're trying to locate another one for me.


Not a fan of it, however I saw the micro version worn as a charm and it looks AMAZING!!! I guess that’s my next accesorie.


----------



## MCJ

Carrie1986 said:


> Hi!
> I'm not sure to buy or not this vintage baguette because the seller said that there is no hologram inside because it's vintage and bought many years ago! What do you think about??? Many thank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600354
> View attachment 2600355
> View attachment 2600356
> View attachment 2600357
> View attachment 2600358


Some very old bags have different tags or elements to be authenticated depending on the year, I would send the link to an expert authenticator. I have a vintage  baguette and it does not have a hologram


----------



## chandanananana

Tingeling said:


> Hi. Anyone have the Fendi First bag, small size? What do you think? Do you love it? Thank you.


Yes!!! Love mine. What's holding you back?


----------



## Tingeling

chandanananana said:


> Yes!!! Love mine. What's holding you back?


Nothing really haha. Was aiming for the dark brown, but it’s sold out in Europe! Glad you love it, it’s really beautiful❤️Thank you


----------



## Tingeling

fabdiva said:


> I have the small (caramel) and medium (black).  I haven't carried it yet, but it is so beautiful!  The only reason I haven't carried it is because I need to exchange it.  There was a tiny defect by the handle and they're trying to locate another one for me.


Ahh, ok. Thank you so much. Really hope you get a new one❤️


----------



## Sophia299

baglady.1 said:


> Hmmmmm! Sounds like we have been doing some retail therapy at the FENDI Boutique!


Nice!


----------



## kate819

Hello Fendi friends! I was wondering if anyone has pics of a strap added to their Chameleon? I have the Chameleon in black and am thinking about picking up a thicker strap to replace the skinny one that it comes with. Maybe to make the bag a little easier to carry Crossbody or over the shoulder? Instead of in the crook of my elbow with the short handles? It’s a medium Chamaeleon for reference. If y’all think this would look really silly I will not be offended if you told me so


----------



## behindtheseams

kate819 said:


> Hello Fendi friends! I was wondering if anyone has pics of a strap added to their Chameleon? I have the Chameleon in black and am thinking about picking up a thicker strap to replace the skinny one that it comes with. Maybe to make the bag a little easier to carry Crossbody or over the shoulder? Instead of in the crook of my elbow with the short handles? It’s a medium Chamaeleon for reference. If y’all think this would look really silly I will not be offended if you told me so



I don't have the Fendi Chameleon, but I'm generally a fan of adding a decorative strap to bags. They are a great way to personalize a bag and make it feel fresh without completely swapping it out. If you're looking at the StrapYou options, I recommend trying them out in person. The non-adjustable long straps hit a few inches above my hip and cannot be worn crossbody, but your mileage may vary depending on your height/frame.


----------



## kate819

behindtheseams said:


> I don't have the Fendi Chameleon, but I'm generally a fan of adding a decorative strap to bags. They are a great way to personalize a bag and make it feel fresh without completely swapping it out. If you're looking at the StrapYou options, I recommend trying them out in person. The non-adjustable long straps hit a few inches above my hip and cannot be worn crossbody, but your mileage may vary depending on your height/frame.


Thank you!!! Excellent advice


----------



## Sunshine mama

kate819 said:


> Hello Fendi friends! I was wondering if anyone has pics of a strap added to their Chameleon? I have the Chameleon in black and am thinking about picking up a thicker strap to replace the skinny one that it comes with. Maybe to make the bag a little easier to carry Crossbody or over the shoulder? Instead of in the crook of my elbow with the short handles? It’s a medium Chamaeleon for reference. If y’all think this would look really silly I will not be offended if you told me so


I don't have a Chameleon, so I looked it up, and I think it would be a great idea to add a thicker strap. You can try it with an inexpensive strap first to see if you like it.
I added a thicker strap for my mini 3jours, and I really love the look. The comfort is not any better than the original thin strap it came with  because my thick strap is kind of stiff. Still, it's not uncomfortable,  and I adore the look together so I'm happy using the thick strap.
I also sometimes use my canvas FF strap with gold hardware(the 3jours has silver hardware), and it's super comfy. I just don't use it as much due to different hardware colors, and also because I wanted a strap with a less obvious Fendi branding to use with my mini 3jours.
Here's a recent picture I posted on another thread.
Also, the strap felt a little short as a crossbody for me, so I just added a few chain links at one end of the strap to lengthen it a bit.


----------



## newaroundhere

Can anyone confirm if Fendi made a small version of the spy bag with a foldover flap like this? I've seen this style floating around in a few places online, but can't find much information to corroborate if this is a style Fendi actually made. I know they made a small spy with a zip top and no flap, but this flap small spy seems less common. The details on this paticular bag look pretty legit, but I don't know if this is an auth style or not.

TIA!


----------



## jk777

What do you all think about this sweatshirt from Fendi's new SS22 line? It looks slick. https://www.fendi.com/us/man/new-arrivals/p-fy1115ahtgf0qa1


----------



## fabdiva

jkim777 said:


> What do you all think about this sweatshirt from Fendi's new SS22 line? It looks slick. https://www.fendi.com/us/man/new-arrivals/p-fy1115ahtgf0qa1


I like it.  Very dope.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Anyone order a bag from Fendi.com before and can let me know how long it typically takes for things to ship out?  I placed an order on Tuesday and it still hasn't shipped - it also said it was the last one in stock of something, so I'm wondering if it even was truly available!


----------



## maximemw

Hello Everyone, 

Message of public interest: Fendi is on Private sale Bag & Ready to wear (men/women) on Ssense currently, Thanks me later


----------



## FP03

Fendi price increase on Jan 25th (US), confirmed by my SA.


----------



## maximemw

FP03 said:


> Fendi price increase on Jan 25th (US), confirmed by my SA.



My SA also Confirmed that, but its only concern Bag not RTW


----------



## leatherbabe

maximemw said:


> My SA also Confirmed that, but its only concern Bag not RTW


Do you happen to know when the Spring/Summer collection will be released?


----------



## Mishella

Does anyone have this bag? Looks fun, want to see how this one might look like


----------



## Fendiorlv

FP03 said:


> Fendi price increase on Jan 25th (US), confirmed by my SA.


Have prices been updated on the US site yet? The EU site still has the same prices atm.


----------



## leatherbabe

Fendiorlv said:


> Have prices been updated on the US site yet? The EU site still has the same prices atm.


I don't know all the prices by heart but the bags I've been keeping an eye on (Baguette, First) haven't increased.


----------



## FP03

Fendiorlv said:


> Have prices been updated on the US site yet? The EU site still has the same prices atm.



Hi,

Yes they have. The Fendi First (both sizes) and some of the Peekaboos as well. Looks like not all items increased.


----------



## leatherbabe

FP03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes they have. The Fendi First (both sizes) and some of the Peekaboos as well. Looks like not all items increased.


Which Fendi Firsts have gone up? I'm still seeing the same prices as before.


----------



## FP03

leatherbabe said:


> Which Fendi Firsts have gone up? I'm still seeing the same prices as before.



The small leather version Fendi first used to be $2950, it is now $3100

The Medium leather version Fendi First used to be $3490, it is now $3590


----------



## leatherbabe

FP03 said:


> The small leather version Fendi first used to be $2950, it is now $3100
> 
> The Medium leather version Fendi First used to be $3490, it is now $3590


Thank you! I've been looking at the medium suedes mostly which look to have held steady for now. But maybe this is a signal it's time to pull the trigger.


----------



## FP03

leatherbabe said:


> Thank you! I've been looking at the medium suedes mostly which look to have held steady for now. But maybe this is a signal it's time to pull the trigger.



I think those increased as well. I have a picture of 1 at $3890. They are now $3980. You may want to check and confirm.


----------



## leatherbabe

FP03 said:


> I think those increased as well. I have a picture of 1 at $3890. They are now $3980. You may want to check and confirm.


Omg I think you're right. So sneaky to just invert the middle numbers. My brain glossed right over it!


----------



## jaskg144

What do we all think of this amazing SJP x Fendi pink Baguette?!?!    I think I love it even more than the classic purple!!


----------



## jaskg144

Mishella said:


> Does anyone have this bag? Looks fun, want to see how this one might look like



I saw WenWen Stokes has one on YouTube and she took hers to a market in Vietnam (I think) and had it embroidered. She chose a really interesting design! I love it.


----------



## Fendiorlv

FP03 said:


> The small leather version Fendi first used to be $2950, it is now $3100
> 
> The Medium leather version Fendi First used to be $3490, it is now $3590


I just saw prices finally went up on the European website as well. Fendi first small went from €2200 to €2400, the medium went from €2600 to €2800. The average fendi peekaboo mini went from €3200 to €3500. The mini baguette went from €1790 to €1850.


----------



## helloivy20

Hi! I got the Fendi first and I love it. However today I noticed a scuff on the hardware and leather. Any idea in how to fix?

thank you!


----------



## Marleah

jasmynh1 said:


> What do we all think of this amazing SJP x Fendi pink Baguette?!?!    I think I love it even more than the classic purple!!
> View attachment 5313600


I personally love it - trying to find info on its release date. Anyone know?


----------



## Narnanz

Marleah said:


> I personally love it - trying to find info on its release date. Anyone know?


Karenbritchick has already got a purple sequined one...its stunning!!!


----------



## SurfSpinner

LOVE.  It's almost impossible to find.


----------



## Marleah

Does anyone have a Fendi SA‘s info they can share? Prefer someone who communicates via text.
thank you


----------



## k5ml3k

Do you guys know the best place to get a Fendi authenticated? I already posted on here but I know we have a great authenticator but she doesn’t pop in regularly (which is understandable) so thought I’d ask for alternative place to get an item authenticated. Thank you!


----------



## dina29

Hi..
I bought this bag early 2021 and still haven't used it. I bought it through a friend visiting in London.
At first this bag was ok.
Yesterday I took it out to wear for the first time and all of a sudden something came out of the bag. Have you ever had this problem? Besides having to send the boutique, what should I do because the boutique is too far from my place.
Much appreciated and Thank you.


----------



## minniemax

Hi, anyone have an Atlanta Fendi SA you enjoy working with? - am looking to make my first purchase. Ty


----------



## despair

Haven't seen any mentions of the Fendi travel mini bags - seems like in selected regions of the world the 24S pricing is essentially half off retail. Did anyone pull the trigger? All four colorways are available on the site!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Does anyone have the gold or any metallic version of the newer baguettes? curious how delicate the metallic finish actually is. Does it flake or wear off? x


----------



## Dearly

Did Fendi just have a price increase in the US? I purchased the Fendigraphy bag a few weeks back at $2,390 in the boutique. 
Today I went to look online at some of the new colors and they are all $2,590 and up now. Was there an increase on anything else?


----------



## needmorebags7

Hi all!!! I was hoping someone knows what “awaiting stocking” on an online order means and how long it usually takes to ship? First time Fendi purchase so don’t know what to expect…


----------



## DeryaHm

Hi, don’t post much in this forum but came across this post






						Celebrities and their Fendis
					

Demi Moore




					forum.purseblog.com
				




From Googling I think this bag is the “Fendi Way”. Is that right? Does anyone have one? I tried doing a TPF search but as you can imagine “Fendi way” turns up a LOT of unrelated results so I thought I should ask in the Fendi forum. I love how this looks and am into big bags, but would be curious to know anyones experience with it. I found it on farfetch or mytheresa but not Fendi so maybe it’s been discontinued? Anyway, experiences and advice would be much appreciated. If you own one do you hand carry? It looks like there are loops for a strap on the side? Thanks!


----------



## Hanash

Has anyone been to a Fendi private sale before? Are the discounts good? I am looking for furs or colibri shoes - any info would be great!


----------



## jaskg144

Anyone have a Fendi timepiece? I am particularly interested in the My Way watch but just wanted to hear experiences from anyone with a watch to see how it’s holding up!


----------



## LemonDrop

I am looking at the Nappa leather baguettes. Some are sold out. Some show Pre-order. Some available. Do they rotate new colors in at a specific time for seasons?  Or just whenever?  I don't like any available colors or pre-order colors right now. Just wondering how long I might have to wait for some other colors.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Just a heads up my SA texted me there will be a $500 price increase on peekaboos and baguettes on August 2


----------



## LemonDrop

ATLbagaddict said:


> Just a heads up my SA texted me there will be a $500 price increase on peekaboos and baguettes on August 2


seriously ???? I am about ready to start carrying a Bloomingdales little brown bag as my purse and call it a statement piece.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LemonDrop said:


> seriously ???? I am about ready to start carrying a Bloomingdales little brown bag as my purse and call it a statement piece.


I know right !!  These prices are getting absurd …


----------



## Addy

Anyone still authenticating Fendi here? I've closed the thread for now.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

ATLbagaddict said:


> oh no! I need to get one asap.






ATLbagaddict said:


> Just a heads up my SA texted me there will be a $500 price increase on peekaboos and baguettes on August 2


----------



## dreamalittledream

Does anyone have this problem? My fendi baguette in fabric cannot snap right at i close the bag. I have to search and move it for a little. Is it becos of the soft structure? For my other leather bags the snap and close mechanism is much easier…


----------



## LemonDrop

@dreamalittledream 

There is a chat function on the Fendi site. I believe you are connected directly to an SA as they tell you their name and what boutique they are at. They might be able to provide insight on that.


----------



## enitsirk

I’ve been on the hunt for this Fendi leather spiked bag strap in any length but only in this color way. I’ve been able to find it online but only with pink studs and not with the orange spikes that I want. Please anyone help me source this Fendi strap. TIA!


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m curious about anyones experience with online orders. I order exclusively online. The last 2 items I have ordered online have not been sent with a box. Only a gift bag and dust bag. Is anyone else experiencing this right now ?


----------



## ilivetobuybags

Need advice - I am considering the Fendi First in Small but in fur  I know I know , but once I touched it in store, I cannot stop thinking about it. Does anyone have experience caring for a Fendi fur bag? Is it hard to maintenance , what if it gets wet, does the fur shed? Etc . Appreciate advice!


----------



## missBV

Hi does anyone know the price of peekaboo mini in ostrich in France? I can’t seem to find price list for fendi items here. Thank you in advance!


----------



## tolliv

LemonDrop said:


> I’m curious about anyones experience with online orders. I order exclusively online. The last 2 items I have ordered online have not been sent with a box. Only a gift bag and dust bag. Is anyone else experiencing this right now ?


I ordered 2 pieces (a baguette and micro baguette) online and both were packaged beautifully.


----------



## fashiongodess*

helloivy20 said:


> Hi! I got the Fendi first and I love it. However today I noticed a scuff on the hardware and leather. Any idea in how to fix?
> 
> thank you!


I had a very similar problem, only the scuff on the leather edge was worse. I took it to Fendi and the sa said they have to send it to Italy and see what they can do to fix it. I will get an email regarding it but according to the SA it might take anywhere between 8-12 weeks to fix it


----------



## fashiongodess*

It’s 6100 sterling pounds


missBV said:


> Hi does anyone know the price of peekaboo mini in ostrich in France? I can’t seem to find price list for fendi items here. Thank you in advance!


----------



## misseLaNeous

Hi Fendi lovers. I have recently bought tons from Fendi boutique and saw on some of the bag groups that some lucky ladies got VIP moon festival gifts. It got me wondering how does one qualify for that. I have bought a lot of RTW as well and not sure if it is something I should have asked my SA for?


----------



## ivette29

Hello!!! I have my eye on a Vintage Fendi Baguette and I would like to possibly get it authenticated from the images posted on the listing. I went ahead and purchased it since I’m able to return it in the case that is not authentic. Would anyone be able to help a girl out? I’ve been hunting for months and found one recently that might be the one  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## redwings

misseLaNeous said:


> Hi Fendi lovers. I have recently bought tons from Fendi boutique and saw on some of the bag groups that some lucky ladies got VIP moon festival gifts. It got me wondering how does one qualify for that. I have bought a lot of RTW as well and not sure if it is something I should have asked my SA for?


If I am not wrong, they give it out to the ‘more’ Chinese customers. The ones I saw collecting the Gucci mooncakes in Australia had either a HKer or mainland Chinese accent. Those were specially pre-ordered a few months before and I don’t think all stores get it unless they have a big Chinese clientele.

You should tell your SA your interest in getting the mooncakes. Mine (not fendi) knew I worked in Hong Kong before, so they gave me mooncakes.


----------



## redwings

ivette29 said:


> Hello!!! I have my eye on a Vintage Fendi Baguette and I would like to possibly get it authenticated from the images posted on the listing. I went ahead and purchased it since I’m able to return it in the case that is not authentic. Would anyone be able to help a girl out? I’ve been hunting for months and found one recently that might be the one  Thanks in advance!!


Tip: bring it to the fendi boutique and say you want to have some work done on restoring it for sentimental value. Watch the SA’s face (aim for the senior ones). If they straight out refuse without giving a reason, you will know.


----------



## helloivy20

fashiongodess* said:


> I had a very similar problem, only the scuff on the leather edge was worse. I took it to Fendi and the sa said they have to send it to Italy and see what they can do to fix it. I will get an email regarding it but according to the SA it might take anywhere between 8-12 weeks to fix it


Oh wow! Thank you so much for the update. Hope you get it sooner.


----------



## hcline1980

Addy said:


> Please use this thread to chat


I know this says purse forum but how would I go about getting a Fendi watch authenticated?


----------



## redwings

hcline1980 said:


> I know this says purse forum but how would I go about getting a Fendi watch authenticated?


Go to Fendi and try to get it serviced.
If they refuse, then you know.


----------



## Addy

hcline1980 said:


> I know this says purse forum but how would I go about getting a Fendi watch authenticated?


Hi, you'll need to seek a professional paid service.


----------



## serwin95

Can someone please help??? I just got a vintage Fendi vinyl pochette and I wanted to clean the inside of the bag because it was so dirty! But when I used water, it somehow got inside the vinyl/leather and now it has a water stain. I'm panicking now. How can I make it go away?? Or should I get the whole bag wet so that it just goes darker??


----------



## topglamchic

Hi, anyone have a Fendi Sunshine Shopper medium size?  Wondering pros and cons...
Thanks


----------



## cpursegirl

Does anyone know anything about the Hand in Hand collections and how to purchase?


----------



## lesAdrets

cpursegirl said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Hand in Hand collections and how to purchase?


As far as I know this project was only ever meant to be an exhibition — 20 pieces representing artisanal skill and craftsmanship. Not meant for sale, or at least I haven’t heard any plans of auctioning them off.


----------



## cpursegirl

lesAdrets said:


> As far as I know this project was only ever meant to be an exhibition — 20 pieces representing artisanal skill and craftsmanship. Not meant for sale, or at least I haven’t heard any plans of auctioning them off.


I just talked to a SA at Fendi and they are selling each of the pieces although expensive. They are 1 of a kind.


----------



## lesAdrets

cpursegirl said:


> I just talked to a SA at Fendi and they are selling each of the pieces although expensive. They are 1 of a kind.


Oh that's so cool! They are incredible works of art


----------



## margcl

Can anyone tell me more about this bag? What season was it, where was it available, any info would be helpful!


----------



## lesAdrets

mfc103 said:


> Can anyone tell me more about this bag? What season was it, where was it available, any info would be helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5652644



Surprisingly, the product page is still up (here's a screenshot in case it's removed soon).


			https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/bags/baguette-black-raffia-back-with-crocheted-ff-8br600akbyf1hog
		


I saw a pinterest post tagging this "2019" so I want to say Resort 2019, but that would just be a guess.


----------



## shoulderbagsplease

Would anyone be able to check out this listing and tell me if it’s authentic? It’s my first eBaypurchase and first time I’m not buying directly from the designer.






Unused NEW Vintage FENDI ZUCCA baguette metallic silver glitter Clear Rhinestone | eBay​<p>Unused NEW Vintage FENDI ZUCCA baguette metallic silver glitter Clear Rhinestone. </p><br /><p>This is extremely rare Kira Kira edition brand new with original booklets. </p><br /><p>It is from my personal collection, unused and well stored. You’ll absolutely love this bag! This line comes...
www.ebay.com

I love this baguette, but I’m having a hard time finding others like it online and it seems almost too good to be true. I’ve also heard eBay’s authentication is not the greatest, so I’d love to hear your thoughts. I can upload more pics once it gets here!

I also paid $1400 for this baguette that is supposedly in unused condition with tags and dust bag. Thoughts on the price? I’m not too familiar with Fendi and reselling to know.


----------



## margcl

lesAdrets said:


> Surprisingly, the product page is still up (here's a screenshot in case it's removed soon).
> 
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/bags/baguette-black-raffia-back-with-crocheted-ff-8br600akbyf1hog
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a pinterest post tagging this "2019" so I want to say Resort 2019, but that would just be a guess.
> 
> View attachment 5652655


Thank you, but that's not the same bag. The one I shared does not have a short strap, the leather is black, and the strap is darker and has monogram print on it. I've seen a few photos of influencers at the Feb 2019 Fendi show (Karl Lagerfeld's last show) with it, but otherwise can't seem to find it anywhere. It might be same/close season though!


----------



## lesAdrets

mfc103 said:


> Thank you, but that's not the same bag. The one I shared does not have a short strap, the leather is black, and the strap is darker and has monogram print on it. I've seen a few photos of influencers at the Feb 2019 Fendi show (Karl Lagerfeld's last show) with it, but otherwise can't seem to find it anywhere. It might be same/close season though!


Apologies! I had noticed the differences after posting and meant to edit the post. I need to stop multi-tasking


----------



## HAZE MAT

Why I like Fendi? Because it's embedded so much into hip-hop and one of my favorite labels- Griselda Records


----------

